# Andre Ward: Golovkin Is An Excuser



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-golovkin-8-9-different-excuses--92249


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol ward would literally make it look easy if team GGG ever made the mistake of taking the fight, which they wont anytime soon. Why would they? They have the Monroe's and Geales of the world to fend off


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Says the man who has been retired for over a year...


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Says the man who has been retired for over a year...


Is he retired right now? Your comment makes non sense


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward makes the exact same excuses aboit Kovalev, he should just keep his mouth shut and focus on his own division until Golovkin comes up.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward is P4P number 1. I don't think anyone can beat him...However he is not very fan friendly and has not fought in 2 years.

He clearly does not like seeing GGG in the spotlight. The GGG bashers (Obvious who they are) are pushing the Ward GGG fight because they want to see GGG lose and feel Ward is the only one who can do it, which most likely he will.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Lol ward would literally make it look easy if team GGG ever made the mistake of taking the fight, which they wont anytime soon. Why would they? They have the Monroe's and Geales of the world to fend off


Can you tell me when in the last two+ years Ward was even an option? He was not in the ring for a reason you know. And now he's looking for a couple of tune ups.

I swear, the hatred of GGG some of you have maked you sound like posters many call PACTARDS....atsch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Is he retired right now? Your comment makes non sense


He had one fight already set for LtHW, and said he's looking for a couple of tune ups before taking stiff competition. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Perfect quote GGG's team "We'll fight anybody, but him[Ward]"


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Perfect quote GGG's team "We'll fight anybody, but him[Ward]"


When was he able to fight Ward in the past two+ years? After Ward came back and said he needed a couple of tune ups?

BTW, you're either just trolling, or....I don't know, some mindless hater (Which you claim to not be BTW). :rolleyes


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Perfect quote GGG's team "We'll fight anybody, but him[Ward]"


If you were 160 pound champion looking for a big name to get into the spotlight... Would you move up and fight a guy bigger than you with no fan base and who happens to be the best P4P in skills?

If you did it would show balls, but most likely you are going to lose all for nothing. Even if you win, no one will give a shit because he does not have a house hold name and has been inactive for 2 years.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Ward should move up and face Kovalev...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Perfect quote GGG's team "We'll fight anybody, but him[Ward]"


this the 2015 edition of, "You're too good, Shane."


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So... does this mean Ward is moving up and fighting Kovalev?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this the 2015 edition of, "You're too good, Shane."


Maybe you can answer that questions. When in the last 2+ years, and even so on (Considering Ward's need for 2 tune ups) was that fight available? Hell, even the last three years?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Ward is P4P number 1. I don't think anyone can beat him...However he is not very fan friendly and has not fought in 2 years.
> 
> He clearly does not like seeing GGG in the spotlight. The GGG bashers (Obvious who they are) are pushing the Ward GGG fight because they want to see GGG lose and feel Ward is the only one who can do it, which most likely he will.


I think Froch beats GGG also and Andre Dirrel if he stays active and learns from his last fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> When was he able to fight Ward in the past two+ years? After Ward came back and said he needed a couple of tune ups?
> 
> BTW, you're either just trolling, or....I don't know, some mindless hater (Which you claim to not be BTW). :rolleyes


Then tell GGG's team to mention that. GGG's team does come up with excuses everytime that are contradictory. I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> If you were 160 pound champion looking for a big name to get into the spotlight... Would you move up and fight a guy bigger than you with no fan base and who happens to be the best P4P in skills?
> 
> If you did it would show balls, but most likely you are going to lose all for nothing. Even if you win, no one will give a shit because he does not have a house hold name and has been inactive for 2 years.


yeah I got you and agree. GGG's management is doing the right thing. Just keep Ward's name out of their mouth and stop saying you're the most feared man in boxing 


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this the 2015 edition of, "You're too good, Shane."


:lol: this quote sounded just like Freddie Roach and company too

"You can't come to my weight class and side-step me. Just because a trainer or a promoter says something, it doesnâ€™t make it true. These guys literally get paid to say what they say. And their whole plan is for the trainer to talk tough, and the promoter to talk tough, while Golovkin sits on the sidelines and just smiles and waves. They tell him to smile and keep waving while they talk tough. I'm not going to get involved with that, because I'm real simple when it comes to the sport of boxing â€" 'let's get it on.' If you mention my name and you mention my weight class, then lets do it."


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Froch beats GGG also and Andre Dirrel if he stays active and learns from his last fight


Froch maybe... He sure isn't a guy who you can walk over and Im sure even if GGG wins froch will not be Ko'd. He is getting older though and has been in a good amount of wars.

Dirrell just does not have it mentally in order to be great. A few years back I saw flashes of greatness in him when fighting Abraham, however now he looks like half the fighter he was back then.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Then tell GGG's team to mention that. GGG's team does come up with excuses everytime that are contradictory. I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I got you and agree. GGG's management is doing the right thing. Just keep Ward's name out of their mouth and stop saying you're the most feared man in boxing
> 
> :lol: this quote sounded just like Freddie Roach and company too
> 
> "You can't come to my weight class and side-step me. Just because a trainer or a promoter says something, it doesnâ€™t make it true. These guys literally get paid to say what they say. And their whole plan is for the trainer to talk tough, and the promoter to talk tough, while Golovkin sits on the sidelines and just smiles and waves. They tell him to smile and keep waving while they talk tough. I'm not going to get involved with that, because I'm real simple when it comes to the sport of boxing â€" 'let's get it on.' If you mention my name and you mention my weight class, then lets do it."


don't play the emmanuel role


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Then tell GGG's team to mention that. GGG's team does come up with excuses everytime that are contradictory. I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


OK, I'll get on the phone with GGG's tream. :rofl

Why do you keep this silly shit up when you know Ward wasn't an option. Heck, this is not the first time some manager or trainer of a fighter has mentioned another fighter who was not available. Good god....you aren't new to boxing BBall. It happens all the time FFS...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Froch maybe... He sure isn't a guy who you can walk over and Im sure even if GGG wins froch will not be Ko'd. He is getting older though and has been in a good amount of wars.
> 
> Dirrell just does not have it mentally in order to be great. A few years back I saw flashes of greatness in him when fighting Abraham, however now he looks like half the fighter he was back then.


That is true with Dirrell, but I will say that I was impressed with him mentally in the DeGale fight. After the knockdown, I expected him to fold, but he kept his composure and got better as the fight went on.

I think he fought lesser opponents for too long and got used to doing things vs them that doesn't work vs elite fighters. I won't get my hopes too high, but there's potential


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> OK, I'll get on the phone with GGG's tream. :rofl
> 
> Why do you keep this silly shit up when you know Ward wasn't an option. Heck, this is not the first time some manager or trainer of a fighter has mentioned another fighter who was not available. Good god....you aren't new to boxing BBall. It happens all the time FFS...


I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That is true with Dirrell, but I will say that I was impressed with him mentally in the DeGale fight. After the knockdown, I expected him to fold, but he kept his composure and got better as the fight went on.
> 
> I think he fought lesser opponents for too long and got used to doing things vs them that doesn't work vs elite fighters. I won't get my hopes too high, but there's potential


Back in 2010 I don't think he would have even been it with that shot from Degale.

Direll looked amazing to me back during the super 6, he was clearly not very though however his physical attributes, speed and reflexes were incredible.






1:13 is a sign of greatness if I ever saw one.

As bad as the Froch fight was, I still saw him do some great things in that as well, and yes I do believe Dirrell edged out froch in this fight 7-5.

It's a shame he wasted his prime. With the right attitude and dedication he could have been something great. Maybe he will surprise me and come back.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Back in 2010 I don't think he would have even been it with that shot from Degale.
> 
> Direll looked amazing to me back during the super 6, he was clearly not very though however his physical attributes, speed and reflexes were incredible.
> 
> ...


yeah I agree with you and I had the Froch fight the same 114-113. I think he learned a lot from that fight. We'll see man. He physically has gotten worse. His speed used to be mad


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


What excuse was that again? That Ward would be not worth a jump up because he has literally no fan base and therefore, little incentive to take on such a dangerous fighter? That they would prefer it to a PPV fight (If it even gets to that)? That they think Ward might be difficult to negotiate with, since he thinks he's some "A" side of the fight (Despite selling LESS then GGG in his own state BTW), because of a fan made P4P list?

Those excuses? :smile

I am all for Ward vs. GGG. But I hope that someone on Ward's tream can tell him he has very little pull in this if it ever comes to negotiations. His inactivity and his lack of popularity are huge hurdles he needs to get over before getting into the ring with a guy (or guys) who have major momentum, the full blessing of a network, and a building fan base.

I'll get on the phone with GGG's team if you call Ward's team and bring him to reality. That is after his 2-3 tune ups. :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> What excuse was that again? That Ward would be not worth a jump up because he has literally no fan base and therefore, little incentive to take on such a dangerous fighter? That they would prefer it to a PPV fight (If it even gets to that)? That they think Ward might be difficult to negotiate with, since he thinks he's some "A" side of the fight (Despite selling LESS then GGG in his own state BTW), because of a fan made P4P list?
> 
> Those excuses? :smile
> 
> ...


yep those excuses and the one where GGG's team said that they want to clean out 160 first, there's not enough money for the fight and they want to wait to make the fight in the future.

Just say Ward has legal issues and call it a day. Don't make dozens of excuses that can be picked apart


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yep those excuses and the one where GGG's team said that they want to clean out 160 first, there's not enough money for the fight and they want to wait to make the fight in the future.
> 
> Just say Ward has legal issues and call it a day. Don't make dozens of excuses that can be picked apart


:rofl You're too much dude. Everyone can make business decisions except GGG, I get it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stop bringing up Kovalev, Kovalevs team says they've been in contact with wards team and the fight will probably come off next year


Golovkin is going to be exposed sooner or later, why not sooner? Or do you **** enjoy watching him Ko club fighters?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Says the man who has been retired for over a year...


Retired and in contract dispute are two different things



Chatty said:


> Ward makes the exact same excuses aboit Kovalev, he should just keep his mouth shut and focus on his own division until Golovkin comes up.


As usual you make no sense Chatty. There's nobody left at SMW for Ward to beat. He's beaten them all. He is fighting at a catchweight between SMW and LHW in June so he very well may be moving to 175. If that's the case I expect him to have 1 tune-up type fight before fighting a legit contender and then either Kovalev or Stevenson.

Ward don't duck nobody so I don't get what your post is implying at all. And Ward would beat Kovalev - and make it look somewhat easy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rofl You're too much dude. Everyone can make business decisions except GGG, I get it.


Do you have selective reading or something


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: this quote sounded just like Freddie Roach and company too
> 
> "You can't come to my weight class and side-step me. Just because a trainer or a promoter says something, it doesnâ€™t make it true. These guys literally get paid to say what they say. And their whole plan is for the trainer to talk tough, and the promoter to talk tough, while Golovkin sits on the sidelines and just smiles and waves. They tell him to smile and keep waving while they talk tough. I'm not going to get involved with that, because I'm real simple when it comes to the sport of boxing â€" 'let's get it on.' If you mention my name and you mention my weight class, then lets do it."


Except Ward ain't duckin nobody at 168 and he's already beaten everyone at 168. Then the top dog at 175 challenged WARD at 168 and Ward accepted the fight...only to dominate that too.

Ward is nothing like Emmanuel/Roach. Ward backs up his shit and Emmanuel/Roach just talk it.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It's hard to get on Ward's boat when he has not fought the longest time and he has cleared his own division yet won't still invade 175. 

That's the main difference. GGG still has Cotto to take the linear title from, Canelo who people believe can beat him and Lara for the same reason as Canelo. 

Ward is only waiting for GGG? Hell, Kovalev is waiting 7 lbs north.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do you have selective reading or something


Not at all. Can you explain? Do you have selective memory? Selective outrage? While you're at it, explain how you duck someone you cannot even fight. Oh wait, because you don't like the reasons given as to why a fight doesn't make sense yet, EVEN though it cannot have happened, that means it's some type of 'excuse.' "But...but..he said he'd fight himi!!" Right? It's called talk. Everyone does it. Welcome to boxing. Did I selectively cover everything BBall? :smile

EDIT: to be serious, When GGG's team said they would fight Ward, did you think that meant right away? Even though it could not be made? And when his team saying they'd want it to be bigger, like at a PPV level, that's an excuse to you? You think that doesn't make sense? Even though we both know it can't even happen, and COULD NOT happen, for a few years anyway? :huh


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> It's hard to get on Ward's boat when he has not fought the longest time and he has cleared his own division yet won't still invade 175.
> 
> *That's the main difference. GGG still has Cotto to take the linear title from, Canelo who people believe can beat him and Lara for the same reason as Canelo.*
> 
> Ward is only waiting for GGG? Hell, Kovalev is waiting 7 lbs north.


Can add Lemieux, Korbov, Lee, Quillin, Jacobs... to that list of potential opponents.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Except Ward ain't duckin nobody at 168 and he's already beaten everyone at 168. Then the top dog at 175 challenged WARD at 168 and Ward accepted the fight...only to dominate that too.
> 
> Ward is nothing like Emmanuel/Roach. Ward backs up his shit and Emmanuel/Roach just talk it.


oh no you're right man. I meant GGG's team is reminding me of Pacquiao's team. They make all these excuses and slick moves while telling their fighter to just smile and act stupid


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Not at all. Can you explain? Do you have selective memory? Selective outrage? While you're at it, explain how you duck someone you cannot even fight. Oh wait, because you don't like the reasons given as to why a fight doesn't make sense yet, EVEN though it cannot have happened, that means it's some type of 'excuse.' "But...but..he said he'd fight himi!!" Right? It's called talk. Everyone does it. Welcome to boxing. Did I selectively cover everything BBall? :smile
> 
> EDIT: to be serious, When GGG's team said they would fight Ward, did you think that meant right away? Even though it could not be made? And when his team saying they'd want it to be bigger, like at a PPV level, that's an excuse to you? You think that doesn't make sense? Even though we both know it can't even happen, and COULD NOT happen, for a few years anyway? :huh


This is fun, I can just copy and paste shit I've already said



bballchump11 said:


> Then tell GGG's team to mention that. GGG's team does come up with excuses everytime that are contradictory. I understand that the fight couldn't happen due to Ward's legal issues. I didn't say GGG ever ducked Ward, but they DO come up with plenty of excuses why they shouldn't fight


and my reply to this post


Medicine said:


> If you were 160 pound champion looking for a big name to get into the spotlight... Would you move up and fight a guy bigger than you with no fan base and who happens to be the best P4P in skills?
> 
> If you did it would show balls, but most likely you are going to lose all for nothing. Even if you win, no one will give a shit because he does not have a house hold name and has been inactive for 2 years.





bballchump11 said:


> yeah I got you and agree. GGG's management is doing the right thing. Just keep Ward's name out of their mouth and stop saying you're the most feared man in boxing


So please stop wasting my time by asking the same damn thing over and over and putting words in my mouth


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This is fun, I can just copy and paste shit I've already said
> 
> and my reply to this post
> 
> So please stop wasting my time by asking the same damn thing over and over and putting words in my mouth


You call them excuses...that's your immediate negativity and hostility towards anything GGG, BBall. We both know why too. A while back they mentioned FMjr, some posters here said GGG would beat him, and you got all overly defensive raising a fuss. Ring a bell?

Like I asked, when his trainer said they'd fight Ward, at which point in the last three years was that even feasible? You are right, it wasn't. And Since they've also said they would prefer that it be a big fight, is that outrageous to you? Of course not. You call that an excuse, some call it being a smart businessman. But all that goes through your mind is "excuse" over a guy that wasn't even an option. So why you mad bro?

They can mention Ward all they want. If that really pisses you off, then you have issues my friend. Again, it's what everyone does. Do you get pissed of at FMjr for calling himself the Best ever without proving it? No, of course not, because it's just talk. Just like this on the message board, but I'm pretty sure you hate me. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh no you're right man. I meant GGG's team is reminding me of Pacquiao's team. They make all these excuses and slick moves while telling their fighter to just smile and act stupid


You shouldn't drink and post anymore. You take this GGG shit way too personal, gets you all bent out of shape. You're better than that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Food for thought BBall. Mean no offense, hope you aren't taking this like we're fighting. It's just boxing talk guy. Our sport we love.

Anyway...

Golovkin trainers dares Ward....
http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/02...ward-to-have-his-management-make-fight-offer/

More trash talk from Sanzhez..
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/3/6/8161727/abel-sanchez-ward-shying-away-from-golovkin

This one is interesting..Andre wants GGG! 
http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/10/lampley-andre-ward-wants-golovkin-fight/

Especially this part...
â€œIf he canâ€™t get a fight at 160, maybe he has to go to 168 a Carl Froch,â€ Lampley said to HBO.* â€œA representative from Andre Wardâ€™s camp sent me a note this morning that Andre wants to fight him. Heâ€™ll fight him anywhere, anyplace, and anytime. A fight against Andre Ward in Southern California would be very marketable. Wardâ€™s lawyer sent me an e-mail today saying heâ€™ll fight him wherever,â€* Lampley said.

Why didn't they do that? Sanzhez all but dared them.

Just tossing fuel on the fire. :smile It's just how these guys all talk in boxing man. Most people in boxing do it. You won't find a single fighter, promoter, trainer, manager who hasn't contradicted theirown words from time to time. Words from these guys are nothing to take serious or get angry about. Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Back in 2010 I don't think he would have even been it with that shot from Degale.
> 
> Direll looked amazing to me back during the super 6, he was clearly not very though however his physical attributes, speed and reflexes were incredible.
> 
> ...


That clip of highlights...Dirrell did look great but it really doesn't do much to dissuade me that he wasn't looking for a way out. That little glance he gives before he keels over...something about it just doesn't seem genuine. Also, it's laughable that the KD against Dirrell wasn't counted. Awful reffing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Except Ward ain't duckin nobody at 168 and he's already beaten everyone at 168. Then the top dog at 175 challenged WARD at 168 and Ward accepted the fight...only to dominate that too.
> 
> Ward is nothing like Emmanuel/Roach. Ward backs up his shit and Emmanuel/Roach just talk it.


Come on, man...seriously? Dawson made a fucking stupid, career-damaging decision to drain himself to 168. Yes it was his idea but it was still fucking stupid, and Ward really doesn't gain much from that fight as a result. I'm sure if Ward went to 160, or even just 164, and lost to GGG, people would (rightly) point to the weight as a factor. The Dawson fight was just pointless at that weight.


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Ward is a joke. No one cares about him even in his own country and as a result his earnings are pathetic. 

And his next opponent is Paul Smith!!!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Retired and in contract dispute are two different things
> 
> As usual you make no sense Chatty. There's nobody left at SMW for Ward to beat. He's beaten them all. He is fighting at a catchweight between SMW and LHW in June so he very well may be moving to 175. If that's the case I expect him to have 1 tune-up type fight before fighting a legit contender and then either Kovalev or Stevenson.
> 
> Ward don't duck nobody so I don't get what your post is implying at all. And Ward would beat Kovalev - and make it look somewhat easy.


Ward said he's staying at 168 so division cleaned out or not makes no difference if he is staying there - you should learn to read though as that has fuck all to do with what I said. He's calling out Golovkin for not moving up a division and fighting him saying he is making excuses but at the same time Ward has said on several occassions he wouldn't consider moving up and fighting Kovalev because he isn't a draw (despite being a bigger draw than Ward):

"Iâ€™m not a light heavyweight. Thatâ€™s what it is. I know thereâ€™s been a lot of noise about [Sergey] Kovalev. Thatâ€™s one fight. Thatâ€™s not even a pay per view fight. Thatâ€™s a premium network television fight. When I go there and we beat Kovalev, theyâ€™re going to say heâ€™s just a puncher and heâ€™s one-dimensional. Where do I go from there? Iâ€™m stuck at the light heavyweight division.

I'm not saying Ward is ducking anyone and think he'd beat Kovalev as well but at the same time he is being a hypocrite for calling someone out for doing the same thing as he is and its even worse in Wards case because he has cleaned his division out whereas at least Golovkin has business in his still (he should just move up though).


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ward said he's staying at 168 so division cleaned out or not makes no difference if he is staying there - you should learn to read though as that has fuck all to do with what I said. He's calling out Golovkin for not moving up a division and fighting him saying he is making excuses but at the same time Ward has said on several occassions he wouldn't consider moving up and fighting Kovalev because he isn't a draw (despite being a bigger draw than Ward):
> 
> "Iâ€™m not a light heavyweight. Thatâ€™s what it is. I know thereâ€™s been a lot of noise about [Sergey] Kovalev. Thatâ€™s one fight. Thatâ€™s not even a pay per view fight. Thatâ€™s a premium network television fight. When I go there and we beat Kovalev, theyâ€™re going to say heâ€™s just a puncher and heâ€™s one-dimensional. Where do I go from there? Iâ€™m stuck at the light heavyweight division.
> 
> I'm not saying Ward is ducking anyone and think he'd beat Kovalev as well but at the same time he is being a hypocrite for calling someone out for doing the same thing as he is and its even worse in Wards case because he has cleaned his division out whereas at least Golovkin has business in his still (he should just move up though).


Bottom line is Ward's a bit of a knob who seems happy to rest on his meagre laurels and act like the world owes him, and just about every criticism being directed at GGG (and a few that aren't) is equally or more valid as criticism of Ward. The guy's delusional if he thinks he's the 'A-side' over the likes of Golovkin or Kovalev.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Bottom line is Ward's a bit of a knob who seems happy to rest on his meagre laurels and act like the world owes him, and just about every criticism being directed at GGG (and a few that aren't) is equally or more valid as criticism of Ward. The guy's delusional if he thinks he's the 'A-side' over the likes of Golovkin or Kovalev.


Meagoe laurels? So what do you call Golovkins laurels lol!

You Eurofags are hilarious. Don't compare Ward who cleaned out his division at 27 to a 32 year old who's best win is Daniel Geale.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

The only thing GGG has over Ward is power and chin.

Ward would ease his way to a decision, barring the game ending punch/es.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> That clip of highlights...Dirrell did look great but it really doesn't do much to dissuade me that he wasn't looking for a way out. That little glance he gives before he keels over...something about it just doesn't seem genuine. Also, it's laughable that the KD against Dirrell wasn't counted. Awful reffing.


Dirrell has stated numerous times Froch hit harder yet had his best rounds late in the fight. Degale clobbered Dirrell to the canvas and Dirrell fought back and nearly won.

Yet you believe he faked a Ko against fucking Abraham, you stupid stupid cunt


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Food for thought BBall. Mean no offense, hope you aren't taking this like we're fighting. It's just boxing talk guy. Our sport we love.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I would literally pay you 100$ pay pal to let me punch you in the face.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> The only thing GGG has over Ward is power and chin.
> 
> Ward would ease his way to a decision, barring the game ending punch/es.


I doubt Golovkin hits as hard as Froch. Put Froch, Kessler or Abraham in with most of Golovkins shitty opposition and they'd look just as powerful. Fucking Cotto looked just as powerful


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I doubt Golovkin hits as hard as Froch. Put Froch, Kessler or Abraham in with most of Golovkins shitty opposition and they'd look just as powerful. Fucking Cotto looked just as powerful


Would you agree that GGG has more power than Andre Ward? (Not saying he's physically stronger, he isn't).

Would you also agree that GGG very likely has the better chin? (Has never been floored, Ward has.. by lesser opposition)

I'd confidently pick Ward over GGG, by decision. This fight makes absolutely no sense whatsoever for GGG, why should he take a high risk-low reward fight, when he can chase guys like Cotto/Canelo out the MW division?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Meagoe laurels? So what do you call Golovkins laurels lol!
> 
> You Eurofags are hilarious. Don't compare Ward who cleaned out his division at 27 to a 32 year old who's best win is Daniel Geale.





MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell has stated numerous times Froch hit harder yet had his best rounds late in the fight. Degale clobbered Dirrell to the canvas and Dirrell fought back and nearly won.
> 
> Yet you believe he faked a Ko against fucking Abraham, you stupid stupid cunt





MichiganWarrior said:


> I would literally pay you 100$ pay pal to let me punch you in the face.


Ugh. You again with your same-old bullshit. Worst poster on here. Also very aggressive for some reason. Not that I'm floored by such behaviour.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Would you agree that GGG has more power than Andre Ward? (Not saying he's physically stronger, he isn't).
> 
> Would you also agree that GGG very likely has the better chin? (Has never been floored, Ward has.. by lesser opposition)
> 
> I'd confidently pick Ward over GGG, by decision. This fight makes absolutely no sense whatsoever for GGG, why should he take a high risk-low reward fight, when he can chase guys like Cotto/Canelo out the MW division?


Ward got caught when he was still a toddler in the sport by a guy who also rocked Kovalev and kod Stevenson

Ward literally walked through Frochs punches, literally, I've posted the gif several times. But yeah maybe Golovkin has a better chin and he has more power, but not anything that would be a factor in the fight. Doubt Golovkin has one punch Ko power to do what Froch, Kessler and Abraham failed

Btw how is Ward low reward? If he beats Ward he is probably considered p4p number1. Would be a great upset and victory probably second only to Floyd over Pac this decade

Are you serious. Beating two smaller fighters over beat a guy many consider the best in the world?

You Europeans are too soft. Weak hearted people. To be the best you have to beat the best.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Felix said:


> Ugh. You again with your same-old bullshit. Worst poster on here. Also very aggressive for some reason. Not that I'm floored by such behaviour.


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Ugh. You again with your same-old bullshit. Worst poster on here. Also very aggressive for some reason. Not that I'm floored by such behaviour.


I can't stand stupidity from eurofags is all.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I can't stand stupidity from eurofags is all.


Calls others "eurofags" but has naked Ricky Hatton as his avatar. :think

Go away.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Calls others "eurofags" but has naked Ricky Hatton as his avatar. :think
> 
> Go away.


Nah I think ill stay Nigel


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck ward. He is irrelevent.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah I think ill stay Nigel


What's with the avatar ******?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah I think ill stay Nigel


Nigel? Such a shit attempt at insult/humour.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> That clip of highlights...Dirrell did look great but it really doesn't do much to dissuade me that he wasn't looking for a way out. That little glance he gives before he keels over...something about it just doesn't seem genuine. Also, it's laughable that the KD against Dirrell wasn't counted. Awful reffing.


Most likely after taking the defenseless punch to the temple his brain got scrambled. Or he could have been reacting to dizzyness or migraines or many other after effects of taking a clean punch to the head.

There really wasn't a reason for him to look for a way out of the fight. Abraham needed a knockout to win at that point and there was nothing during the fight that would lead Dirrell to believe that he was on the verge of getting knocked out. Abraham was getting out boxed majority of the fight and had o result in that cheap shot out of his desperation to get the knockout after getting himself in a hole. But your dissing Dirrell who out boxed Abraham majority of the fight only to eat an illegal cheap shot. Seems biased to me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DavidUK said:


> Ward is a joke. No one cares about him even in his own country and as a result his earnings are pathetic.
> 
> And his next opponent is Paul Smith!!!


He's 66/1 on too.There's tune ups and there's disgraceful mismatches.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I would literally pay you 100$ pay pal to let me punch you in the face.


You can't retort anything I said troll boy. I'd take you up on the offer, but I doubt you have two pennies to rub together.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I am all for Ward vs. GGG.


You're all for seeing your favorite fighter brutally exposed? Golovkin would win like 2 rounds.

Ward fighting next week and then when fight again in a few months. After that he will be available if Golovkin wants the fight. Golovkin doesn't want the fight though because there is no money and he'd lose. The same reason Cotto doesn't want to face Golovkin.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't see why this fight couldn't happen if Ward could just go down to 160. He wouldn't though. Just like how he shamefully dragged Dawson down from 175.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> You can't retort anything I said troll boy. I'd take you up on the offer, but I doubt you have two pennies to rub together.


Retort what? Your imbecilic ramblings? Poor bball. The pain is visible whenever you quote one of his posts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Retort what? Your imbecilic ramblings? Poor bball. The pain is visible whenever you quote one of his posts.


You should probably go into hiding. Talking shit while having THAT avatar! :rofl

Get your downsyndrome having ass out of here.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

ogle said:


> You're all for seeing your favorite fighter brutally exposed? Golovkin would win like 2 rounds.
> 
> Ward fighting next week and then when fight again in a few months. After that he will be available if Golovkin wants the fight. Golovkin doesn't want the fight though because there is no money and he'd lose. The same reason Cotto doesn't want to face Golovkin.


You're entitled to your opinion. Very few serious people would agree with you. But that's why they fight, because talk means nothing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Retort what? Your imbecilic ramblings? Poor bball. The pain is visible whenever you quote one of his posts.


Go away troll. You can be Bballs little bitch to someone else.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Most likely after taking the defenseless punch to the temple his brain got scrambled. Or he could have been reacting to dizzyness or migraines or many other after effects of taking a clean punch to the head.
> 
> There really wasn't a reason for him to look for a way out of the fight. Abraham needed a knockout to win at that point and there was nothing during the fight that would lead Dirrell to believe that he was on the verge of getting knocked out. Abraham was getting out boxed majority of the fight and had o result in that cheap shot out of his desperation to get the knockout after getting himself in a hole. But your dissing Dirrell who out boxed Abraham majority of the fight only to eat an illegal cheap shot. Seems biased to me.


It was without a doubt one of the strangest scenes I've ever seen in a boxing match. Dirrell was fairly in charge. Sure he was on the run abit, but he had just a couple of minutes left. He got KD and then when he was on the canvas he got hit, but it wasn't a massive shot. Very strange all around and, yes, I do question his heart.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Most likely after taking the defenseless punch to the temple his brain got scrambled. Or he could have been reacting to dizzyness or migraines or many other after effects of taking a clean punch to the head.
> 
> There really wasn't a reason for him to look for a way out of the fight. Abraham needed a knockout to win at that point and there was nothing during the fight that would lead Dirrell to believe that he was on the verge of getting knocked out. Abraham was getting out boxed majority of the fight and had o result in that cheap shot out of his desperation to get the knockout after getting himself in a hole. But your dissing Dirrell who out boxed Abraham majority of the fight only to eat an illegal cheap shot. Seems biased to me.


Dirrell was legitimately put on his arse the round prior to the stoppage (I think). The ref ruled it a slip. Dirrell was getting tagged. Not to say Abraham was going to win, but Dirrell wasn't untouchable.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> What's with the avatar ******?


I think it was an avi bet for dirrell-degale


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Medicine said:


> Ward is P4P number 1. I don't think anyone can beat him...However he is not very fan friendly and has not fought in 2 years.
> 
> He clearly does not like seeing GGG in the spotlight. The GGG bashers (Obvious who they are) are pushing the Ward GGG fight because they want to see GGG lose and feel Ward is the only one who can do it, which most likely he will.


Commentators arent ranked by P4P


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Felix said:


> Bottom line is Ward's a bit of a knob who seems happy to rest on his meagre laurels and act like the world owes him, and just about every criticism being directed at GGG (and a few that aren't) is equally or more valid as criticism of Ward. The guy's delusional if he thinks he's the 'A-side' over the likes of Golovkin or Kovalev.


This!

Ward really is a fucking desperate prat of a man. He's so bitter that he's not a draw in his own country when a Russian & Kazak are that he seems genuinely prepared to piss his career away in his belief that he's the real "A side" (I fucking hate that term!) and his unwillingness to bend on that will likely cost him millios in potential purses.

Honestly I'd not care if he never fought again. Literally nobody cares about him but he still acts like he's the big draw?! No wonder with a fucking nickname like Son of God he's a complete fucking plank!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You should probably go into hiding. Talking shit while having THAT avatar! :rofl
> 
> Get your downsyndrome having ass out of here.


Oh look the midget. Did u want somethin lil fella?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Go away troll. You can be Bballs little bitch to someone else.


Bballs a nice guy. To little ******* like you I don't know why. Seriously, lets meet up, I beat the shit outta you and pay you to do it


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bballs a nice guy. To little ******* like you I don't know why. Seriously, lets meet up, I beat the shit outta you and pay you to do it


I know he's a nice guy. I have no problems with him troll.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Probably best not to criticise someones opponents when you are about to fight a guy who's not even the 1st or 2nd best fighter in his own fucking family!! Comeback or not.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
@bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> 
> @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


Ouch!!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward trying to piggy-back the popularity of a Kazakh to gain publicity in his own country. Sad.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> 
> @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


I can respect that from GGG. This seems like its all for build up. GGG fighting Froch would add to that fuel as it would be a common opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> 
> @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


that was actually a pretty good response.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

So much for a thread about excuses... :hey Looks like it's Ward who had them all along.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> 
> @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


Ouch. He's not wrong!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Ward trying to piggy-back the popularity of a Kazakh to gain publicity in his own country. Sad.


He'll be quoting Borat next.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> So much for a thread about excuses... :hey Looks like it's Ward who had them all along.


What GGG says


> "At our meeting with HBO they asked both of us whether or not we are ready to fight. You remember our answers........I said 'yes' and *you said 'no.' Something about your shoulder or promoter. *I am not interested in your reasons, I only heard your 'no.' But you remember HBO made it clear back then that this fight needs a lot of time to build up. Then why are you talking sh*t about excuses?"


From the original article in the OP


> In an interview conducted last year, Golovkin's trainer Abel Sanchez said his boxer was willing to fight any notable name from junior middleweight to super middleweight. In a direct response to that interview, Ward raised his hand and said he was ready to fight Golovkin. At that time, *Golovkin's handlers had legitimate concerns because Ward had an ongoing legal battle with his former promoter. That legal issue has long been resolved.*


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

@MichiganWarrior

Sort your shit out or face the consequences. Next time you get reported for trolling in the boxing forums, you're gone. You might think it's funny and that you're great at getting under people's skin but in reality, you are just a cunt. Take that shit to the lounge or ESB, or you're gone.

Thanks.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What GGG says
> 
> From the original article in the OP


Are those "excuses" to you from Ward now? :smile I read it. Just thought it was funny how the ball was in Ward's court, and he's the reason they aren't getting in the ring together, after all the stuff you said too. But when Ward was able to fight again, what does he do? Taking on some unranked guy at LtHW instead of a MW he thinks he can easily beat. There's nothing left to say about this until Ward has his 1-3 tune up fights. I just hope that Ward stays very active in the next 12 months. He's an incredbile fighter, potential ATG. But he needs to get his butt in the ring and often to make up for missed time.

Unless they make a serious offer to GGG, he should fight either DeGale, Andre Dirrell, or move up to 175. He's done about all he can do at 168. Although a money fight against Chavez Jr would be understandable as well.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

SOG >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GGG >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Degale


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that was actually a pretty good response.


No it wasn't, I guarantee you Borat is lying


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> that was actually a pretty good response.


Ye mate I love it when good guy fighters thug out. Like Anthony Joshua on twitter a few weeks ago about Dillian Whyte before Hearn logs on and deleted the tweets :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I know he's a nice guy. I have no problems with him troll.


He does with you, I can tell, he's just far to nice to call your faggotry like I am


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> @MichiganWarrior
> 
> Sort your shit out or face the consequences. Next time you get reported for trolling in the boxing forums, you're gone. You might think it's funny and that you're great at getting under people's skin but in reality, you are just a cunt. Take that shit to the lounge or ESB, or you're gone.
> 
> Thanks.


Lol. Question why do you mods run around in stupid aliases if you're trying to so much unlike esb?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> @MichiganWarrior
> 
> Sort your shit out or face the consequences. Next time you get reported for trolling in the boxing forums, you're gone. You might think it's funny and that you're great at getting under people's skin but in reality, you are just a cunt. Take that shit to the lounge or ESB, or you're gone.
> 
> Thanks.





tezel8764 said:


> SOG >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GGG >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Degale


You think Golovkin beats Degale?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

There is no way Ward declined a fight with Golovkin. Not at any time recently


Reminds of Froch running from a rematch similar lying to the media, until it will soon come out it was plain cowardice


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> that was actually a pretty good response.


That was actually a very Kovalev-like response.

That surprised a lot of people who thought Gena comes from a vastly different background.

Which is not entirely true, as Gena himself hinted in some interviews.

And by the way:



> "So go and build your brand on your own. Although everyone already knows what you are, and that's why they don't go to watch your fights. You shouldn't worry about who I fought or who I'm going to fight. Worry about yourself. You and the rest were lucky with the Super Six tournament where you got opponents by contract. And look who are you fighting now? - boxers ranked fourth or fifth in England. Although you do know very well that for all of the people in the United States there is still an open question - who is the best between you or [Andre] Dirrell. *If you aren't able to call in the morning, then don't attempt to crow.*"





Lester1583 said:


> It's not even the worst thing Kovalev said about Stevenson, by the way.
> He said that Stevenson "crows" which is the strongest insult in Russia.





Lester1583 said:


> That's what roosters do.
> 
> They crow.
> 
> Rooster is a term for a ****** - but not just a ****** - the lowest form of a prison ******.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Ward's moving to LHW targeting Stevenson and Kovalev.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

> So go and build your brand on your own. Although everyone already knows what you are, and that's why they don't go to watch your fights.


:rofl

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What GGG says
> 
> From the original article in the OP


Get the fuck out of here with your excuses


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> That was actually a very Kovalev-like response.
> 
> That surprised a lot of people who thought Gena comes from a vastly different background.
> 
> ...


Gennady sounds like he had a tough as fuck childhood, but still amazed to see him drop his well mannered character for this :lol: love it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Gennady sounds like he had a tough as fuck childhood, but still amazed to see him drop his well mannered character for this :lol: love it


Not as tough as a California fighter. Ward would tool him easy. Him and his management knows this. What's Kazak for quack?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not as tough as a California fighter. Ward would tool him easy. Him and his management knows this. What's Kazak for quack?


i think he did have a pretty tough upbringing, up there with the hardest upbringings of any american fighters out there right now, some of the stuff thats been said about his childhood is pretty fucked.

And hey Ward is the one turning down the fight to fight the second best Super middleweight in the Smith family :lol: Golovkin has called him on it with HBO as witness, lets see if HBO say it's bullshit. I'm guessing it's not. Plus GGG said he was crowing which is the biggest insult in russian speaking countries apparently, to do with turning in prison. I like this fight building nicely now


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> i think he did have a pretty tough upbringing, up there with the hardest upbringings of any american fighters out there right now, some of the stuff thats been said about his childhood is pretty fucked.
> 
> And hey Ward is the one turning down the fight to fight the second best Super middleweight in the Smith family :lol: Golovkin has called him on it with HBO as witness, lets see if HBO say it's bullshit. I'm guessing it's not. Plus GGG said he was crowing which is the biggest insult in russian speaking countries apparently, to do with turning in prison. I like this fight building nicely now


Doubtful. Ward has said he wants Golovkin, and would beat him easy his fans know this as to why they champion his shameful ducking, however I could see HBO protecting Golovkin for a Canelo or Cotto clash.

I guarantee once Ward responds the Kazakh Quack will come up with another excuse

And Golovkin making fun of Wards opposition is hilarious, Ward had fought better fighters as a prospect. Golovkin probably has the most woeful resume of any supposedly number 1 ranked fighter


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Doubtful. Ward has said he wants Golovkin, and would beat him easy his fans know this as to why they champion his shameful ducking, however I could see HBO protecting Golovkin for a Canelo or Cotto clash.
> 
> I guarantee once Ward responds the Kazakh Quack will come up with another excuse
> 
> And Golovkin making fun of Wards opposition is hilarious, Ward had fought better fighters as a prospect. Golovkin probably has the most woeful resume of any supposedly number 1 ranked fighter


GGG said yes to the fight, Ward said no. Ward is the only one thats actually rejected the fight and came up with an excuse when it was put on him. He might have a legitimate excuse due to this legal problems, injuries or whatever, im not making a judgement on that, but for him to have a go at GGG when in reality he's the only one walking away when HBO put it to them is a bad look, so GGG put him back in his box, pretty brutally too.

I want this fight to happen as a GGG fan, but equally I want GGG to get Canelo/Cotto first if possible. Ward fans should too, if GGG moved up now and Ward won casuals would say he was all hype, if he's the undisputed middleweight champ it means a lot more


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> GGG said yes to the fight,


Ward has been calling out Golovkin for months, this is the first time Golovkin has said anything about wanting the fight. We have interviews of Golovkin saying he doesn't want the Ward fight.

I'm supposed to believe a guy who fights the likes of Willie Monroe instead of Lara? Not likely

Ward said no. Ward is the only one thats actually rejected the fight and came up with an excuse when it was put on him. He might have a legitimate excuse due to this legal problems, injuries or whatever, im not making a judgement on that, but for him to have a go at GGG when in reality he's the only one walking away when HBO put it to them is a bad look, so GGG put him back in his box, pretty brutally too.



> Ward fans should too, if GGG moved up now and Ward won casuals would say he was all hype, if he's the undisputed middleweight champ it means a lot more


Golovkin is all hype. That's the thing. Ward beats him easier than Froch. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if that 5'6 Rican gives Golovkin all he can handle.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward has been calling out Golovkin for months, this is the first time Golovkin has said anything about wanting the fight. We have interviews of Golovkin saying he doesn't want the Ward fight.
> 
> I'm supposed to believe a guy who fights the likes of Willie Monroe instead of Lara? Not likely
> 
> ...


Ward has been calling out whilst GGG has stayed quiet, but when the fight was put to them GGG said yes and Ward said no. Ward can be as loud as he wants, when it came down to it one man backed himself the other didn't. Speaking loud means nothing when you won't back it up. Now it looks like GGG wants to clear out middle and can't be bothered with Ward for now, that's on Ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/12...ward-fight-wants-ppv-match-against-chavez-jr/

Such which is it Golovkin fans?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/351573-andre-ward-willing-and-able-to-fight-gennady-golovkin

Here's another

Who do I believe the Gold medalist who dominated his division at 27, p4p the best fighter in the world

Or the man who's best win at 32 is Daniel Geale?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/351573-andre-ward-willing-and-able-to-fight-gennady-golovkin
> 
> Here's another
> 
> ...


Maybe the guy that actually called him on it, you think he's lying? Ask the people at the HBO meeting, Golovkin has given us a place it happened and given wintesses (HBO) so if he's lying it will become apparent, he also continues to chase the biggest fights in his division after Ward didn't fancy it. Ward makes vague statements about GGG not fighting him whilst he rejects the fight and takes on the 2nd or 3rd best Super middleweight in Liverpool


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@JosephEr is my new favourite poster>>>>.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Maybe the guy that actually called him on it, you think he's lying? Ask the people at the HBO meeting, Golovkin has given us a place it happened and given wintesses (HBO) so if he's lying it will become apparent, he also continues to chase the biggest fights in his division after Ward didn't fancy it. Ward makes vague statements about GGG not fighting him whilst he rejects the fight and takes on the 2nd or 3rd best Super middleweight in Liverpool


Lol biggest fights in his division. You mean a 5'6 welterweight and Canelo hahahha

Two guys lil Floyd dominated. You Golovkin fans are hilarious

Ward is fighting a warm up match. And really is the guy he's fighting any worse than most of golovkins opponents. Willie Monroe, Curtis Stevens, Daniel Geale ect ect. Ward would toast this fool


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol biggest fights in his division. You mean a 5'6 welterweight and Canelo hahahha
> 
> Two guys lil Floyd dominated. You Golovkin fans are hilarious
> 
> Ward is fighting a warm up match. And really is the guy he's fighting any worse than most of golovkins opponents. Willie Monroe, Curtis Stevens, Daniel Geale ect ect. Ward would toast this fool


They are the best challenges for him at 160, who else do you want him to fight there?

Sure, Floyd did, he's welcome to step up :conf

Yes he really is worse, he's the second best Super middleweight in his own family and couldn't even win the British title outright, his best win is Tony Dodson 7 years ago. Geale was Ring no.2, Stevens, Macklin, Murray, all ring top 10.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This fight will need PPV money to happen, and at the moment both fighters need to put some work in to turn this into the PPV mega fight HBO will want. GGG will need a breakout win against Cotto or Canelo, while realistically Ward is at least 2-3 fights (and notable win) away from that level. Let's face it, as good as he is he's largely irrelevant in the eyes of the general public now, with his next fight being at 172, on BET, against a guy who isn't even in the top 5 SMW's in England. He's not even the best SMW in his own family. He's got some serious rebuilding to do. 


I imagine that were realistically one year to 15 months away from this fight, but at least they've started the build up with these verbals.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin moving up at this point would be silly. Middleweight is his optimum weight and until recently many thought he'd be able to make light middleweight. I think super middle is only really conceivable once he has properly cleared out 160lbs and no challenge exists at that weight anymore. Those who believe the Ward fight should happen at this very moment are those who know full well that the weight disadvantage and physical stature discrepancy would win the fight long before his advantage in skill becomes a factor. I'd like to see Golovkin Froch happen only because its an exciting fight in which both guys (especially Golovkin) would get incredible exposure and a great payday. If Golovkin moves up to fight naturally bigger men he wants to get paid and wants exposure, something which Ward and his 3 fans cannot guarantee.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Golovkin moving up at this point would be silly. Middleweight is his optimum weight and until recently many thought he'd be able to make light middleweight. I think super middle is only really conceivable once he has properly cleared out 160lbs and no challenge exists at that weight anymore. Those who believe the Ward fight should happen at this very moment are those who know full well that the weight disadvantage and physical stature discrepancy would win the fight long before his advantage in skill becomes a factor. I'd like to see Golovkin Froch happen only because its an exciting fight in which both guys (especially Golovkin) would get incredible exposure and a great payday. If Golovkin moves up to fight naturally bigger men he wants to get paid and wants exposure, something which Ward and his 3 fans cannot guarantee.


Wards not a huge super middle.

Jesus Christ Floyd gave up 10lbs and fought the best light weight in the world at 24, Golokin is fighting Willie Mpnroe at 32 :rofl

The cowardice is mind boggling. Golovkin beats Ward he's arguably p4p number one and king of two divisions, beats Froch he beats a guy who got a gift vs Groves

Thank god for euros like Degale and khan. The rest...sheeesh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> This fight will need PPV money to happen, and at the moment both fighters need to put some work in to turn this into the PPV mega fight HBO will want. GGG will need a breakout win against Cotto or Canelo, while realistically Ward is at least 2-3 fights (and notable win) away from that level. Let's face it, as good as he is he's largely irrelevant in the eyes of the general public now, with his next fight being at 172, on BET, against a guy who isn't even in the top 5 SMW's in England. He's not even the best SMW in his own family. He's got some serious rebuilding to do.
> 
> I imagine that were realistically one year to 15 months away from this fight, but at least they've started the build up with these verbals.


Yes we heard the frank warren joke more than once already, you're becoming as boring as the Hauser article you posted

Please explain why this needs pay per view money to happen? Ward is backed by Roc Nation. Golovkin has HBO.

You do realize only huge stars headline pay per views in America? Ie Pac and Floyd? Canelo and Cotto fight on regular tv like everyone else, no way is fuxking Golovkin fighting on pay per view anytime soon, I don't care how many bums he kos


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Andre who?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Andre who?


He's a commentator.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He does with you, I can tell, he's just far to nice to call your faggotry like I am


Quit trying to talk for him puppet. And talking to me troll.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes we heard the frank warren joke more than once already, you're becoming as boring as the Hauser article you posted
> 
> Please explain why this needs pay per view money to happen? Ward is backed by Roc Nation. Golovkin has HBO.
> 
> You do realize only huge stars headline pay per views in America? Ie Pac and Floyd? Canelo and Cotto fight on regular tv like everyone else, no way is fuxking Golovkin fighting on pay per view anytime soon, I don't care how many bums he kos


Darnell, when this fight happens it'll be PPV.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> He's a commentator.


That's the fella, knew he was connected to boxing in one way or another.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Wordup said:


> That's the fella, knew he was connected to boxing in one way or another.


He's mates with Amir Khan. :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards not a huge super middle.
> 
> Jesus Christ Floyd gave up 10lbs and fought the best light weight in the world at 24, Golokin is fighting Willie Mpnroe at 32 :rofl
> 
> ...


You really are genuinely mentally handicapped, aren't you?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thank god for euros like Degale and khan. The rest...sheeesh


What about brook or selby


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm going to view GGG's comments with appropriate skepticism. He has never, ever said anything publicly about challenging Ward.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol. Question why do you mods run around in stupid aliases if you're trying to so much unlike esb?


No "Lol" as we're both grown men, however, question, why does a white guy in his thirties get so much enjoyment from trying to pass yourself off as a blck teenager, shitting up a good forum with utter drivel such as Froch getting a gift decision against Groves, among your many, many pearls of wisdom?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Yeah, I'm going to view GGG's comments with appropriate skepticism. He has never, ever said anything publicly about challenging Ward.


So? That's not his style, it seems to be Ward's, but when the fight was put to them Ward shit out and GGG backed himself.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What about brook or selby


Brooke a G too. Probably the best welter besides Floyd. Haven't seen much a Selby. Shout out to Groves as well.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> [HR][/HR]


Damn everyone calling out the fighting Quack from Kazakh


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Brooke a G too. Probably the best welter besides Floyd. Haven't seen much a Selby. Shout out to Groves as well.


Groves who knocked out Paul Smith in two rounds. Who then went on to get stopped twice by Froch.

Ward vs Smith man, so pumped for this shit. All about fighting top level opponents.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You really are genuinely mentally handicapped, aren't you?


I believe they call it 'transracial' now. :bart :deal


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> So? That's not his style, it seems to be Ward's, but when the fight was put to them Ward shit out and GGG backed himself.


And you know this because GGG said so? People in Ward's position live for fights like that; bigger guy, favorite, dominant champion fighting a smaller challenger with a big name.

Ward refusing would be like Hagler refusing Hearns, or Hopkins refusing Trinidad. It just doesn't make any sense, and none of GGG's actions or words correlate with wanting it with Andre Ward.

Everyone has their own side of a story. Not sure why you want to accept GGG's as gospel.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> And you know this because GGG said so? People in Ward's position live for fights like that; bigger guy, favorite, dominant champion fighting a smaller challenger with a big name.
> 
> Ward refusing would be like Hagler refusing Hearns, or Hopkins refusing Trinidad. It just doesn't make any sense, and none of GGG's actions or words correlate with wanting it with Andre Ward.
> 
> Everyone has their own side of a story. Not sure why you want to accept GGG's as gospel.


I believe it because GGG has given a story that can be corroborated and Ward and HBO havent denied it because it's true. Ward doesn't live for fights like this or he'd have taken it and not be fighting the second best super middleweight from a family in Liverpool. GGG has called his bluff and Ward has been shown up a bit


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I believe it because GGG has given a story that can be corroborated and Ward and HBO havent denied it because it's true. Ward doesn't live for fights like this or he'd have taken it and not be fighting the second best super middleweight from a family in Liverpool. GGG has called his bluff and Ward has been shown up a bit


HBO respond to what? You have Bop Arum, Ward and Floyd laughing at Golovkin.

Wards taking a tuneup, what's Golovkins excuse for fighting Willie Monroe?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Groves who knocked out Paul Smith in two rounds. Who then went on to get stopped twice by Froch.
> 
> Ward vs Smith man, so pumped for this shit. All about fighting top level opponents.


British stoppage in a fight Groves was well up on the cards on. Saying stopped twice that it means something when Ward beat Froch so bad he doesn't even entertain the notion of fighting award again.

And yes I'm excited to see the best fighter in the world carry on with his career.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> British stoppage in a fight Groves was well up on the cards on. Saying stopped twice that it means something when Ward beat Froch so bad he doesn't even entertain the notion of fighting award again.
> 
> And yes I'm excited to see the best fighter in the world carry on with his career.


Ok Darnell.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward would be a huge favourite.

To be fair Golovkin said anyone from 154 to 168 and ward has said he's willing to make it happen. 

Triple G doesn't seem keen.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Luf said:


> Ward would be a huge favourite.
> 
> To be fair Golovkin said anyone from 154 to 168 and ward has said he's willing to make it happen.
> 
> Triple G doesn't seem keen.


Did you read the article JamieC posted from Bscene? Think it's on page 6.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Did you read the article JamieC posted from Bscene? Think it's on page 6.


If you dissect the article, Golovkin uses two well-documented and proven issues (Ward's shoulder and contractual problems) as supposed excuses and then gives two excuses of his own:

A) The fight needing time to get made.
B) Andre Ward isn't popular.

He's not interested in Ward at this time and he just made that clear. He shouldn't have said anything at all.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards not a huge super middle.
> 
> Jesus Christ Floyd gave up 10lbs and fought the best light weight in the world at 24, Golokin is fighting Willie Mpnroe at 32 :rofl
> 
> ...


Well that was my opinion of the situation. Regardless of that, Golovkin said yes to the fight and Ward said no, which makes the vast majority of your posts pretty godamn funny...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> HBO respond to what? You have Bop Arum, Ward and Floyd laughing at Golovkin.
> 
> Wards taking a tuneup, what's Golovkins excuse for fighting Willie Monroe?


HBO responds if hes lying. They havent so he isn't. He's called Ward on his shit.

His excuse is that Ward turned him down, Cotto and Canelo are turning him down until they've fought. No excuse for the Smith fight at all.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> If you dissect the article, Golovkin uses two well-documented and proven issues (Ward's shoulder and contractual problems) as supposed excuses and then gives two excuses of his own:
> 
> A) The fight needing time to get made.
> B) Andre Ward isn't popular.
> ...


No, he already accepted the fight. This wasn't an open invitation, he accepted, Ward rejected, GGG moves on, Ward cries, GGG puts him back in his box.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously though, what kind of spastic genuinely believes that Ward would've fought GGG in the last year? The guy has such little faith in his current ability that he's having a comeback fight against Paul Smith. Paul fucking Smith. The guy who was stopped in two by Groves, nine by Degale and outboxed twice Abraham. Yet people are on here believing that Ward wanted GGG instead? Sure. 

I had soooo much respect for Ward after the s6, but he's shown himself to be a deluded fool of the highest order in the time since. Demanding everything on his own terms despite bringing absolutely nothing to the table by empty seats, making laughably hypocritical statements about other fighters and demanding huge pay checks for awful tune up fights the even HBO were rejecting. I know he had some promotional issues but outside of that he's done himself no favours with his deluded attitude and jealousy of other fighters who are actually getting in the ring and putting the work in. 

I just hope that now he's back that he'll actually put his head down, make some decent fights, rebuild his reputation as a fighter and either go up and take on the big fights at 175 or make the GGG fight when it's big enough. It's time he pulled his head out of his arse.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward always wanted a tune up fight. He probably takes another tune up fight before facing strong opponents again.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> oiiiiii GGG dont take this shit lying down
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> 
> @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) lads someone needs to throw the towel in for Andre, he just got bodied here.


Do we know when this HBO meeting happened?



bballchump11 said:


>


So we have GGG saying Ward didn't want to fight at some point in time because of a shoulder injury and/or promotion issues... HBO making it clear back then the fight needs more time to build up.. And Ward saying he spoke to GGG's promoter in May of this year, and Loeffler saying it's just GGG's trainer likes to talk..

Am I missing something? :huh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Seriously though, what kind of spastic genuinely believes that Ward would've fought GGG in the last year? The guy has such little faith in his current ability that he's having a comeback fight against Paul Smith. Paul fucking Smith. The guy who was stopped in two by Groves, nine by Degale and outboxed twice Abraham. Yet people are on here believing that Ward wanted GGG instead? Sure.


Golovkin has so much faith in his abilities that he fought Willie the Worm monroes son. Willie Monroe who had a worse Ko percentage than Paulie Malignaggi

Golovkin has such real faith in his abilities his best win is Daniel Geale. Golovkin has such little faith in his abilities he's waiting on Canelo and Cotto two guys Floyd Mayweather dominated



> everything on his own terms despite bringing absolutely nothing to the table by empty seats,


False. Ward was going to allow the Froch rematch to happen in London. Froch wanted Nottingham, you tell me how much the p4p best fighter on the planet is supposed to go to get your cowardly fighters in the ring with him?

Theres big fights at 168. Groves, Dirrell, Degale, are very good and they have balls


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I really wish Ward would've signed with Haymon but ok guessing he didn't want alienate HBO


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin has so much faith in his abilities that he fought Willie the Worm monroes son. Willie Monroe who had a worse Ko percentage than Paulie Malignaggi
> 
> Golovkin has such real faith in his abilities his best win is Daniel Geale. Golovkin has such little faith in his abilities he's waiting on Canelo and Cotto two guys Floyd Mayweather dominated
> 
> ...


Ok Darnell


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Ok Darnell


No problem Kip


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Ward ability wise just the same way I like Golovkin,but Paul Smith is not an acceptable tune up for a guy who could be the #2 P4P fighter if he stopped fucking around.
I have no dog in the fight when it comes to him and GGG,but Ward has become an absolute joke taking on a guy who really would be lucky to get a job as a sparring partner,far less a paid opponent.
The best SMW in the world by some distance is fighting a guy who despite being destroyed by Groves and DeGale,isn't even the best SMW at his family Xmas dinner and it is an absolute joke even as a tune up.
People say Floyd dragged JMM up but at least he took on a top class fighter after a long lay off.Mich can go on about the first Groves fight all he wants but it comes down to horrendous envy that a guy who we all know isn't as good as Ward is the biggest earner and most popular SMW there is.
Was the second Groves fight a "British stoppage"?
No,it was a $14m utter destruction of a boy who got ideas above his station whilst Ward's countrymen (and even the people in his hometown:lol couldn't give two shits about him.
Put your money where your mouth is and fly down there and actually support the guy.I wish I had the chance to see a talent like that in the flesh although the admiration I had for him is waning rapidly.
A fight with Paul Smith is indefensible however you dress it up and Ward will always be jealous of big earners like Floyd and Froch.
Maybe if he didn't act like such a dick trying to do things on his own terms when he has very little juice to negotiate with his countrymen might actually get behind him more.
And let's be honest,if you're in that top 5 and not signed to TR and Haymon passes on you,you know there's not much out there.RocNation will go the same way as Fiddy's company went and we'll see the biggest waste of an immense talent this century so far.
And for the record,I think Ward would beat Golovkin,but if people really believe that it's down to Golovkin ducking when Ward is fighting Paul fucking Smith then I suspect they also think Rios beat Abril.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I really wish Ward would've signed with Haymon but ok guessing he didn't want alienate HBO


If Haymon really wanted him he'd have got him.This is the guy who gets Quillin top paydays for fighting cans so there's no way he couldn't have got Ward if he really wanted.
The point about HBO would be relevant if Ward was going after the names on HBO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch? Im pretty sure Froch is retired off his historic career defining win over George Groves


Tell me if Froch is such a huge draw why aren't HBO beating down his door for another fight? Oh that's right he's a huge draw in Britain. You know like Frank fucking Bruno.

Credit to Degale and Khan for trying to be more than B level paper champs


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch? Im pretty sure Froch is retired off his historic career defining win over George Groves
> 
> Tell me if Froch is such a huge draw why aren't HBO beating down his door for another fight? Oh that's right he's a huge draw in Britain. You know like Frank fucking Bruno.
> 
> Credit to Degale and Khan for trying to be more than B level paper champs


So where is Ward a big draw?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch? Im pretty sure Froch is retired off his historic career defining win over George Groves
> 
> Tell me if Froch is such a huge draw why aren't HBO beating down his door for another fight? Oh that's right he's a huge draw in Britain. You know like Frank fucking Bruno.
> 
> Credit to Degale and Khan for trying to be more than B level paper champs


Shit troll is shit.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> If Haymon really wanted him he'd have got him.This is the guy who gets Quillin top paydays for fighting cans so there's no way he couldn't have got Ward if he really wanted.
> The point about HBO would be relevant if Ward was going after the names on HBO.


Did you read the thread about Haymon's business model for PBC and how it's funded? He has something like $400 million. Figures if he wanted to get Ward he could've. So why doesn't he have him? Either he didn't want him or he couldn't afford him. If he couldn't afford him...well I wonder how much Roc is paying him. I also wonder if Haymon decided to go for profitable fighters.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> So where is Ward a big draw?


Family gatherings?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Did you read the thread about Haymon's business model for PBC and how it's funded? He has something like $400 million. Figures if he wanted to get Ward he could've. So why doesn't he have him? Either he didn't want him or he couldn't afford him. If he couldn't afford him...well I wonder how much Roc is paying him. I also wonder if Haymon decided to go for profitable fighters.


There are fighters nowhere near as talented as Ward making much more money.I find it hard to believe Haymon couldn't have got him if he wanted.Either he knows there's no money in Ward or he knew his demands were laughable.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Ward is just riding on the coattail of Floyd Mayweather's success.

I for one hope he doesn't get a big payday until he gets some more fights under his belt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch? Im pretty sure Froch is retired off his historic career defining win over George Groves
> 
> Tell me if Froch is such a huge draw why aren't HBO beating down his door for another fight? Oh that's right he's a huge draw in Britain. You know like Frank fucking Bruno.
> 
> Credit to Degale and Khan for trying to be more than B level paper champs


Yeah,Froch is notorious for taking the easy road.Earlier in the thread you were banging on about how good Groves was and now you're saying credit to Khan for fighting the A list he's taken since Garcia and DeGale who may very well turn out to be the real deal but has done nothing except beat Dirrell yet.
And keep avoiding the Paul Smith question.We know you never take on the path of most resistance.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Felix said:


> Shit troll is shit.


Tell me about it. The guy has literally been repeating the same schtick for about 5 years. For that to happen you either have to have absolutely no life, or register pretty far along the autism spectrum, and I'm not even joking.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Tell me about it. The guy has literally been repeating the same schtick for about 5 years. For that to happen you either have to have absolutely no life, or register pretty far along the autism spectrum, and I'm not even joking.


I must admit I'm floored by his persistence. Fucking hell, even fake Mike W isn't as thorough in his trolling.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,Froch is notorious for taking the easy road.Earlier in the thread you were banging on about how good Groves was and now you're saying credit to Khan for fighting the A list he's taken since Garcia and DeGale who may very well turn out to be the real deal but has done nothing except beat Dirrell yet.
> And keep avoiding the Paul Smith question.We know you never take on the path of most resistance.


Froch hasn't taken a tough fight since Bute. The only reason he fought Groves was because he thought he'd win easy, and after he got his dick knocked in the dirt and got saved by a British stoppage he still was close to not making the rematch

Shaunster puss'd out on answering this, tell me after Ward accepted a rematch in London a fair compromise for the so called star, he says 
Nottingham?

Also Dirrell beat Froch on any competent persons scorecard, Degale did it in America, without fouling and without controversy. Dirrell is better than Groves, Bute and faded Kessler


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Tell me about it. The guy has literally been repeating the same schtick for about 5 years. For that to happen you either have to have absolutely no life, or register pretty far along the autism spectrum, and I'm not even joking.


Can't beat me in an argument call me a troll

1. Why after Ward agreed to fight Froch in London, Froch shifted to Nottingham

2. Why do you feel Ward should move up to fight Kovalev and Stevenson (both weigh around 186-189 on fight night, Ward 176) when he still has just as accomplished opposition at 168 to hunt?

(Kovalevs team has said they've been in talks with Wards team and believe a fight comes off in a year)

3. Why do you criticize Paul Smith coming off a lay off when Golovkin fought Willie Monroe a guy with 7 KOs and barely above club fighter level?

4. Why do insist there is nothing for Golovkin in the Ward fight when you are perfectly comfortable with him fighting Willie Monroe?

5. Ward is widely considered top 2 on the planet, why are you concerned with how much Golovkin makes on fight night

6. Are you implying a fight in California wouldn't be big enough? P4P number 2 Cali native vs HBO golden child?

7. Why are Mayweather and Bop Arum laughing at Golovkin?

Either answer these questions or admit HBO is protecting their investment just like Froch couldn't afford another one sided schooling to derail his cash grabs


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch hasn't taken a tough fight since Bute. The only reason he fought Groves was because he thought he'd win easy, and after he got his dick knocked in the dirt and got saved by a British stoppage he still was close to not making the rematch
> 
> Shaunster puss'd out on answering this, tell me after Ward accepted a rematch in London a fair compromise for the so called star, he says
> Nottingham?
> ...


Dirrell is a bitch ass who always bottles it when it matters.You can live off your fantasy that there was an offer to fight in London.It certainly wasn't Ward who put up an official offer.
And something you need to accept is,Froch fans don't care that Ward is a better and more skilled fighter.If there was any money to be had in fighting him then Froch would have taken a rematch,but Ward will want a big split when financially,he brings zero to the table.Ward is better.No biggie.
Dirrell is a talented guy with a glass heart.Proven fact and let's not pretend the fight with Froch couldn't have been scored either way.Froch got away with a bad performance.Shit happens but he'll always be remembered as a warrior whilst Dirrell will always be the bitch who rolled around like he'd been shot.
Froch says Nottingham,but Ward is more famous for refusing to leave Oakland than for his talent.The money man is entitled to dictate I'm afraid,just like Ward to a lesser degree gets to fight nobodies at home for shit purses.
And whilst we're on avoiding questions,I'm not surprised you've left my point about Smigga well alone.
Will you be flying down for the big fight?
Didn't he pull a similar stunt with Bute?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

All well and good to say Bute is shit now but why the fuck did Ward duck a guy he could've beaten without a training camp?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> There are fighters nowhere near as talented as Ward making much more money.I find it hard to believe Haymon couldn't have got him if he wanted.Either he knows there's no money in Ward *or he knew his demands were laughable.*


I suspect that plays a significant part in many of Ward's problems. Winning the Super Six (World Boxing Classic Tournament) was a great achievement but it finished four years ago. He's really not achieved much since then. Drained Dawson and Edwin Rodriguez (who interestingly has moved up to 175 since, and had fought just above 168 prior to Ward). He's not earned the right, financially, to make 'a-side' demands the way it seems he does.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Ok Darnell


Isn't Darnell usually a black person's name?:huh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Dirrell is a bitch ass who always bottles it when it matters.You can live off your fantasy that there was an offer to fight in London.It certainly wasn't Ward who put up an official offer.
> And something you need to accept is,Froch fans don't care that Ward is a better and more skilled fighter.If there was any money to be had in fighting him then Froch would have taken a rematch,but Ward will want a big split when financially,he brings zero to the table.Ward is better.No biggie.
> Dirrell is a talented guy with a glass heart.Proven fact and let's not pretend the fight with Froch couldn't have been scored either way.Froch got away with a bad performance.Shit happens but he'll always be remembered as a warrior whilst Dirrell will always be the bitch who rolled around like he'd been shot.
> Froch says Nottingham,but Ward is more famous for refusing to leave Oakland than for his talent.The money man is entitled to dictate I'm afraid,just like Ward to a lesser degree gets to fight nobodies at home for shit purses.
> ...


Dirrell is a bitch ass? Did you see his fight with Degale? It's all well and good to call Dirrell a bottler (doesn't leave his hands down in round 2 I think he wins a clear decision), but bitch? Nah son Dirrell showed plenty of heart, which anyone with boxing acumen new he had given rounds 10, 11and 12 ij the Froch fight. And no anyone who knows boxing and judges by correct criteria can score that fight correctly, and its to Dirrell as most on ESB and the scene had it post fight

Suffice to say I want my favorite fighters win or lose to fight the best, I don't care about purses, location ect

You say Froch would fight Ward if the money was right, yet Froch hasn't fought anyone since Groves. Tell me, if Froch is such this massive draw then why isn't HBO banging down his doors offering him x amount for his services?

Fact is, Froch is a local hero, who can only draw in England where Ward consequently said he would fight him but Froch moved the goal posts again

Like I said, I want my favorite fighters to be the best, you and alot of Golovkin fans settle for mediocrity and boasting outside the ring

It se


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I suspect that plays a significant part in many of Ward's problems. Winning the Super Six (World Boxing Classic Tournament) was a great achievement but it finished four years ago. He's really not achieved much since then. Drained Dawson and Edwin Rodriguez (who interestingly has moved up to 175 since, and had fought just above 168 prior to Ward). He's not earned the right, financially, to make 'a-side' demands the way it seems he does.


Yet there are money fights at 175 that would appeal to HBO viewers.It's quite sad in a way,the guy is a phenomenal talent and is pissing away his prime and at this rate,will never get anywhere near the historical recognition his talent deserves.
It's a lot to do with his own inability to play the game the way it needs to be played.If the boxing public don't take much interest,you have to make sacrifices to grab that attention,instead of being bitter about Floyd.
He's hardly an A-side in Oakland,but coming over here and doing a job on Groves would be a good start.
Yes he needs a tune up,but Paul Smith is hardly worthy of being a sparring partner and there are much more appropriate "tune ups"
Paul Smith v Andre Ward...it still sounds as ridiculous as it did when it was first discussed.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wordup said:


> Isn't Darnell usually a black person's name?:huh


CHB's Rachel Dolezal :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell is a bitch ass? Did you see his fight with Degale? It's all well and good to call Dirrell a bottler (doesn't leave his hands down in round 2 I think he wins a clear decision), but bitch? Nah son Dirrell showed plenty of heart, which anyone with boxing acumen new he had given rounds 10, 11and 12 ij the Froch fight. And no anyone who knows boxing and judges by correct criteria can score that fight correctly, and its to Dirrell as most on ESB and the scene had it post fight
> 
> Suffice to say I want my favorite fighters win or lose to fight the best, I don't care about purses, location ect
> 
> ...


You just shit right out of normal discussion as usual by coming at me as a "Golovkin fan" when I've stated consistently I have no dog in that fight.
Game over son.I suppose it's a slightly less shitty retort than calling me an ugly Eurofag.

And I've been saying for months that I fully expect Froch to retire,so I wouldn't hold my breath for your dream fight.

Froch won't be remembered as the guy who rolled around like he'd just been gunned down on a Baltimore corner.Dirrell will.Forever.
If you don't care about purses and locations then you ought to fly down and have a word with your boy in Oakland about that.Maybe you could get him to stop being such a dick so we can get to see him in action against decent fighters again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I suspect that plays a significant part in many of Ward's problems. Winning the Super Six (World Boxing Classic Tournament) was a great achievement but it finished four years ago. He's really not achieved much since then. Drained Dawson and Edwin Rodriguez (who interestingly has moved up to 175 since, and had fought just above 168 prior to Ward). He's not earned the right, financially, to make 'a-side' demands the way it seems he does.


There is nothing A-side demand about fighting Froch in London. Ward is willing to fight Froch in his country, the p4p best fighter Ln the planet is willing to come to the UK and beat up your hero again.

Shall you prefer the fight in Frochs living room?

Froch and Golovkin aren't Mayweather. Froch can sell in england but he doesnt mean shit in the states where boxing matters. Congratulations on koing Groves at wembley.

Huzzah. Froch is the 4th most talented super middle in the world after Degale, Dirrell and of course Ward. Quite an accomplishment


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You just shit right out of normal discussion as usual by coming at me as a "Golovkin fan" when I've stated consistently I have no dog in that fight.
> Game over son.I suppose it's a slightly less shitty retort than calling me an ugly Eurofag.
> 
> And I've been saying for months that I fully expect Froch to retire,so I wouldn't hold my breath for your dream fight.
> ...


I said you, and golovkin fans I didn't call you a Golovkin fan

Back to bullet points

1. Ward said he'd fight Froch in London. Ward is willing to fight your favorite fighter in his home country, what's your and Frochs problem?

2. You bring up Ward demanding too much, explain to me what his demands are? Can I get a press release on the purse split

3. What do you believe it should take for the best fighter on the planet to get a fight with Froch? 80-20 with the fight in Frochs living room with his wife as ref?

4. When is Froch fighting again. Surely the cash cow of boxing is being hounded day and night by HBO for opponents?

Nah son, froch had one cash fight in Groves because Groves is British. Unless he saddles up and fights his stylistic nightmare in Degale there are no more of those local fights for froch to bank on

Americans don't give a shit about Froch.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder how many times I've been reported for this ass whipping I'm dishing out tonight, you know for "trolling"



I feel like Andre Ward and Rigo, too good to get a match


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I said you, and golovkin fans I didn't call you a Golovkin fan
> 
> Back to bullet points
> 
> ...


Mmm.When did I settle for mediocrity? When I became a Ward fan the night he beat Froch?
Of course Dirrell is the antithesis of mediocrity.I was probably wrong to become a big fan of Crawford when he beat Burns as well.
1.Ward says a lot of things that never materialise.You can't pick one out when it suits when he said for years "Why should I go to the UK?" and then he sees that Wembley wonga and wants to get his paws on some.
2.I never said Ward had demanded too much.Common sense tells those of us that realise purses and venues are important.Ward would want (and in a sense be entitled to ask for) a decent split but he brings zero to the table.No fans to buy tickets or PPVs.
3.See #2 
4.I suspect he will retire.He's old in boxing years with a lot of hard fights under his belt and a ton of money in the bank.He said himself he would never beat Ward on points and we all know a KO is unlikely.
But there's the point you seem to keep missing.Everyone knows Ward is the better fighter but he has zero appeal to non-purists.

Some points of my own;

1.I don't think Golovkin fighting Monroe is ok,but I also know Cotto is ducking the shit out of him and there's no point in moving up to fight Ward when he'd probably lose whilst he's building good momentum at his natural weight.The difference with Ward is I believe he could go up and beat Stevenson and trouble Kovalev.
2.Floyd fought a p4p'r after a long lay off.How can anyone defend Ward fighting a guy who is considered a joke in a country you consider a joke?
3.Will you be flying down to see Ward's big night against Smith?
4.What were the circumstances behind Ward not taking the Bute fight?

There.All your points answered in a civil and reasonable manner.Will you afford me the same courtesy?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I wonder how many times I've been reported for this ass whipping I'm dishing out tonight, you know for "trolling"
> 
> I feel like Andre Ward and Rigo, too good to get a match


People actually report you for this?
It's a shame Americans don't get behind guys like Rigo and Ward (even with Rigo being Cuban).They'd get the credit they deserved over here.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> There is nothing A-side demand about fighting Froch in London. Ward is willing to fight Froch in his country, the p4p best fighter Ln the planet is willing to come to the UK and beat up your hero again.
> 
> Shall you prefer the fight in Frochs living room?
> 
> ...


You're a knobhead.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yet there are money fights at 175 that would appeal to HBO viewers.It's quite sad in a way,the guy is a phenomenal talent and is pissing away his prime and at this rate,will never get anywhere near the historical recognition his talent deserves.
> It's a lot to do with his own inability to play the game the way it needs to be played.If the boxing public don't take much interest,you have to make sacrifices to grab that attention,instead of being bitter about Floyd.
> He's hardly an A-side in Oakland,but coming over here and doing a job on Groves would be a good start.
> Yes he needs a tune up,but Paul Smith is hardly worthy of being a sparring partner and there are much more appropriate "tune ups"
> Paul Smith v Andre Ward...it still sounds as ridiculous as it did when it was first discussed.


It wouldn't have been so bad if Ward had agreed to come and fight Smith in the U.K. At least then he could try to build up some overseas support, and despite its relatively small size Britain can still produce some very lucrative boxing crowds. Ward is simply a bad mismatch of risk/reward for many of the higher-tier guys. Why fight Ward and take a loss when you can fight Jack or Dirrell for a title and look to increase your earnings that way, as well as increasing any negotiating potential for a Ward fight further down the line, if for example he wants to unify the belts. As much as the belts hold much-diminished worth these days, it's still a desirable achievement to be able to call oneself a fully unified, undisputed champion. Plus, the photos look pretty fuckin' cool.





































(Yeah, I know some dicks will point out the asterisks surrounding some of these, but they illustrate the point.)


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> You're a knobhead.


And I'm the troll rofl

@PityTheFool I had a reply typed out then my phone crashed, its late here in Japan gonna hit the sack ill reply in the morning bud


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And I'm the troll rofl


Which is why the brief response.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Can we just put to bed the idea of Froch wanting anything else to do with Ward? It's nonsense.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can't beat me in an argument call me a troll
> 
> 1. Why after Ward agreed to fight Froch in London, Froch shifted to Nottingham
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> It wouldn't have been so bad if Ward had agreed to come and fight Smith in the U.K. At least then he could try to build up some overseas support, and despite its relatively small size Britain can still produce some very lucrative boxing crowds. Ward is simply a bad mismatch of risk/reward for many of the higher-tier guys. Why fight Ward and take a loss when you can fight Jack or Dirrell for a title and look to increase your earnings that way, as well as increasing any negotiating potential for a Ward fight further down the line, if for example he wants to unify the belts. As much as the belts hold much-diminished worth these days, it's still a desirable achievement to be able to call oneself a fully unified, undisputed champion. Plus, the photos look pretty fuckin' cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Calzaghe and Naz deserve the asterisks.
The other two have done it whether you like them or not.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Only Calzaghe and Naz deserve the asterisks.
> The other two have done it whether you like them or not.


Wlad never had the WBC, did he? Charlie Z though... _*undisputed.*_ :bart


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Wlad never had the WBC, did he? Charlie Z though... _*undisputed.*_ :bart


Name one other fighter in this era who goes from 55-0 to 80-something and 0 in a year.
Forget Holyfield,this guy is the Real Deal.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And I'm the troll rofl
> 
> @PityTheFool I had a reply typed out then my phone crashed, its late here in Japan gonna hit the sack ill reply in the morning bud


I never knew you were back over there.Are there no shows coming up with any of the quality little guys? You could take the father in law.
I get the feeling her family likes you.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Name one other fighter in this era who goes from 55-0 to 80-something and 0 in a year.
> Forget Holyfield,this guy is the Real Deal.


I reckon Ali Raymi would make Charlie Z work for his money. :deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Tell me about it. The guy has literally been repeating the same schtick for about 5 years. For that to happen you either have to have absolutely no life, or register pretty far along the autism spectrum, and I'm not even joking.


And you know he doesn't even know squat about them, or even seen many fights of these guys he lashes out on. All he knows is that they are European, and in his feeble mind, that means they suck.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> CHB's Rachel Dolezal :lol:


That's MW's mom don't you know?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well this thread turned to complete shit, nice.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I find it bit hard to believe that all of Mayweather, Canelo, Cotto, Martinez, Ward and Froch have all 'ducked' or 'avoided' Golovkin at various points over the last couple of years. Between them they've fought Corales, Castillo, Marquez, De La Hoya, Canelo, Manny, Cotto, Lara, Mosley, Martinez, Margarito, Froch, Kessler, Bute etc, yet none of them will dare go near Golovkin? I find that difficult to swallow.

Golovkin's best opponents are Geale, Murray and Macklin. Based on this evidence i think it's more likely he's been carefully manoevering himself into position for a step up and biding his time as opposed to those guys avoiding him. Not one of those guys is known for ducking fighters. I know people laugh and joke about Floyd and Ward (i'm not partciularly a fan of either of the two) but look at their resume's, they'll fight anyone. Same goes for Cotto and Canelo, and Froch is on another planet. He'd fight Wladimir for a fiver and a packet of pork scratchings with Vitali, Hayden and Mumma Klitschko as judges.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^ Nah man everyone scared of GGG. Except those who call him out, they're just doing it because talk is talk and they don't really want to fight either.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> I find it bit hard to believe that all of Mayweather, Canelo, Cotto, Martinez, Ward and Froch have all 'ducked' or 'avoided' Golovkin at various points over the last couple of years. Between them they've fought Corales, Castillo, Marquez, De La Hoya, Canelo, Manny, Cotto, Lara, Mosley, Martinez, Margarito, Froch, Kessler, Bute etc, yet none of them will dare go near Golovkin? I find that difficult to swallow.
> 
> Golovkin's best opponents are Geale, Murray and Macklin. Based on this evidence i think it's more likely he's been carefully manoevering himself into position for a step up and biding his time as opposed to those guys avoiding him. Not one of those guys is known for ducking fighters. I know people laugh and joke about Floyd and Ward (i'm not partciularly a fan of either of the two) but look at their resume's, they'll fight anyone. Same goes for Cotto and Canelo, and Froch is on another planet. He'd fight Wladimir for a fiver and a packet of pork scratchings with Vitali, Hayden and Mumma Klitschko as judges.


This an excellent point

Ward was a bigger danger to Froch than 3G

so was Floyd for Saul

yet all those people are supposed to be ducking 3G


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This an excellent point
> 
> Ward was a bigger danger to Froch than 3G
> 
> ...


The only person I really believe is ducking GGG is the now dead to me Miguel Cotto.
Man,it still hurts to feel like that about him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The only person I really believe is ducking GGG is the now dead to me Miguel Cotto.
> *Man,it still hurts to feel like that about him.*


oh why?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> oh why?


Because I used to like him and he always reminds me of a dead friend who was a big fan Leon.He never lived to see Cotto go past 140 though.
So it's weird not having that association,even though I rooted for Margarito first fight and Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mmm.When did I settle for mediocrity? When I became a Ward fan the night he beat Froch?


When you defend Frochs career decisions.



> .1.Ward says a lot of things that never materialise.You can't pick one out when it suits when he said for years "Why should I go to the UK?" and then he sees that Wembley wonga and wants to get his paws on some.


Ward has been adamant for the past 2 years that he would go to the UK to fight Froch. Please show me when and where Frochs team have made an offer to fight Ward in the UK? Ward said he would fight Froch in London, Froch shifts to Nottingham? Why? What were the purse terms that Ward turned down? Have a link?



> 2.I never said Ward had demanded too much.Common sense tells those of us that realise purses and venues are important.


None of that was important to Degale when he allowed the dirrell fight to go to purse bids and fought in Boston? Please tell me what you believe Ward should give up in order for Froch to fight him. You keep telling me how few fans Ward has yet his HBO fight against Edwin Rodriguez recorded 1.3 million viewers, about the same as any Golovkin fight. Nobody cares about Froch in America, so you tell me what you believe the purse splits should be in the fight and where you believe the fight should take place. 


> 4.I suspect he will retire.He's old in boxing years with a lot of hard fights under his belt and a ton of money in the bank.He said himself he would never beat Ward on points and we all know a KO is unlikely.


So why dont you Froch fans just admit that Froch wont fight Ward not because of purse split, not because of venue but because he knows he will lose

Here Ill help you, repeat after me

"Froch is making excuses, Froch, I and all of his fans know that he would lose a fight with Ward and wont make the fight and should stop talking about anything related to Ward ever"



> But there's the point you seem to keep missing.Everyone knows Ward is the better fighter but he has zero appeal to non-purists.


Neither did Pernell or Floyd for the majority of his career. I dont care. Still beat Froch one handed. 


> 1.I don't think Golovkin fighting Monroe is ok,but I also know Cotto is ducking the shit out of him and there's no point in moving up to fight Ward when he'd probably lose whilst he's building good momentum at his natural weight.The difference with Ward is I believe he could go up and beat Stevenson and trouble Kovalev


Nah, I want to see the best fight the best, I dont give a flying fuck about fake hype HBO is trying to sell by having Golovkin KO bums. Keith Thurman who has been in tougher than Golovkin and has performed just as well has the attitude of a champion I want. I dont even care for Thurman much as a fighter but he wants to fight the best, said hed fight fucking Errol Spence, who brings nothing to the table. He could be like Golovkin and claim he wants the best than talk about purse splits, but no hes out there getting it with the best. 


> 2.Floyd fought a p4p'r after a long lay off.How can anyone defend Ward fighting a guy who is considered a joke in a country you consider a joke?


Floyd is an abnormality. Most fighters after long layoffs take soft touches.

Again youre talking about Paul Smith with Paul SMith has been in with better fighters than Willie Monroe.



> 3.Will you be flying down to see Ward's big night against Smith?


Flying from Japan? Not likely.

Ticket sales dont mean shit in the states btw. Its all about ratings, and Ward has achieved considerable ratings for HBO. 


> 4.What were the circumstances behind Ward not taking the Bute fight?


Ward had just cleaned out his division and wanted Bute to prove that he wasnt a hype job. He failed.



> There.All your points answered in a civil and reasonable manner.Will you afford me the same courtesy?


When have I ever called you a name bud.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> When you defend Frochs career decisions.
> 
> Ward has been adamant for the past 2 years that he would go to the UK to fight Froch. Please show me when and where Frochs team have made an offer to fight Ward in the UK? Ward said he would fight Froch in London, Froch shifts to Nottingham? Why? What were the purse terms that Ward turned down? Have a link?
> 
> ...


The show has just started here so I won't have time to answer everything right now,but there's no need to defend Froch's decisions.Even most American posters respect him for what he's achieved with limited talent.If he can't beat a guy as skilled as Ward,it's no biggie but as I said,until Ward knew about the money that was available all you ever heard from him was "Why should I travel to the UK?" You call Froch a coward and that statement means there will never be any chance of you having a proper debate.Bute offered to fight Ward in Oakland and he said no but you won't hear me or any self respecting boxing fan calling any fighter a coward,even Cotto.It just hurts you that Ward is better than Froch but Froch has made more with what he has than Andre has with a load more talent.
You can't pick and choose the quotes that suit your agenda when the same man has contradicted himself.
Fuck,he even tried to call out Floyd!

Floyd may be an abnormality,but so is Ward and this fight is completely indefensible.
I said later in the thread I never knew you were in Japan.

You just can't accept that you're the only person who gives a fuck about Ward beating Froch,and Ward bitched for a long time that he wasn't coming over.
Now Froch is going to retire and the only person in the world apart from you who is bothered about that is Ward because he knows he'll never make real money at 168 without him.

You can quote viewing figures all you want but let's come at this from the same side here;You know as well as I do that Ward is not appreciated in his own country the way he should be,just like Rigo should be a star so should Andre but he's not,and sadly he's not helped himself and if you think there are any decent fights for him at 168 then you don't want the best for him.
The only way he can make up for lost time is by moving up and winning against guys he has a great chance against.
He could have tuned up against a much better fighter than Smith without getting out of second gear.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Paul fucking Smith...atsch :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The show has just started here so I won't have time to answer everything right now,but there's no need to defend Froch's decisions.Even most American posters respect him for what he's achieved with limited talent.If he can't beat a guy as skilled as Ward,it's no biggie but as I said,until Ward knew about the money that was available all you ever heard from him was "Why should I travel to the UK?"


Blatant lieã€‚Ward has maintained that he would be open to fight in the UK if Froch would make an offer or pick up the phone at the very least. The only time Ward had qualms about fighting Froch in the UK was after the disgraceful stoppage in the Groves fight.



> You call Froch a coward and that statement means there will never be any chance of you having a proper debate


Not really a coward but an opportunist and a fraud. Hasnt tried to fight a threat since Bute.

.


> .It just hurts you that Ward is better than Froch but Froch has made more with what he has than Andre has with a load more talent.


Weve been over this, I dont care about fighters bank accounts. Ward seems perfectly content with the money hes made. Floyd Mayweather grew up 5 minutes from where I gree up and has made 275 million dollars in one fight, think II give a fuck about Carl "Floyd knows my name hehehehe" Froch? No

Ward will go down as one of the greatest super middleweights of all time if he retired today. Widely considered the best boxer in the world, was ranked number 2 P4P. Was the best Super in the world undisputed.

When can Froch say any of that? Nobodies gonna remember Froch in 5 years. Just another B level guy who got lucky he had some favorable referees and caught Taylor at just the right time.

Will still always be the guy who got schooled by a one handed Ward showing his true class level.



> Floyd may be an abnormality,but so is Ward and this fight is completely indefensible.


Wards coming off a layoff. The only ones I see complaining are you Britsï¼Ž


> if you think there are any decent fights for him at 168 then you don't want the best for him.


Degale, Dirrell, Groves, plus a a bunch of young prospects. ]

Just because Froch is fearful of his stylistic nightmare in Degale dont mean Ward is.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Porter looks drained


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blatant lieã€‚Ward has maintained that he would be open to fight in the UK if Froch would make an offer or pick up the phone at the very least. The only time Ward had qualms about fighting Froch in the UK was after the disgraceful stoppage in the Groves fight.


You're the liar.Ward was bitching about having to fight Froch in AC and saying if he wanted a rematch he would have to come to him for a long time,so it's almost 6am here and I'm off to bed because you just repeat the same shit over and over.
And you have called Froch a coward so there's another lie,so because Ward decided he would come to the UK eventually,don't try and make out he's been saying it all along because he hasn't.

You really let a fighter who's going to retire and admits he won't beat Ward get under your skin,so if you're going to tell blatant lies while accusing me of doing so when I've done nothing of the sort we'll end it here.When have I ever said Ward wasn't the best SMW by a country mile?

And who has Ward beat since Froch?
A drained half to death Dawson? Not very good for the second best boxer in the world,and you seem to forget that I want to see Ward in good fights as much as you do,but I'm not impressed that he took more rounds than Groves and DeGale combined to get that rodent out of the ring tonight.
Anyway.I'm off to bed.Toodles.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> you do realize only huge stars headline pay per views in America? Ie Pac and Floyd? Canelo and Cotto fight on regular tv like everyone else, no way is fuxking Golovkin fighting on pay per view anytime soon, I don't care how many bums he kos


Aaaaaaaand you once again show that you know sweet fuck all.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Ward *WAS *P4P number 1. I don't think anyone can beat him...


Fixed it for you.

I have great respect for what Ward did, way back in the stone age, but this is 2015. Let me know when he does something important, beside running his mouth.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


:rolleyes


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> I find it bit hard to believe that all of Mayweather, Canelo, Cotto, Martinez, Ward and Froch have all 'ducked' or 'avoided' Golovkin at various points over the last couple of years. Between them they've fought Corales, Castillo, Marquez, De La Hoya, Canelo, Manny, Cotto, Lara, Mosley, Martinez, Margarito, Froch, Kessler, Bute etc, yet none of them will dare go near Golovkin? I find that difficult to swallow. .


Have a nice drink of water, because you clearly don't understand how boxing politics works. Of all the opponents you list, above, Golovkin is easily the most dangerous. Up until maybe 1 year ago, he was also the most unknown to the public, hence the smallest draw financially.

Classic high / risk / low reward fighter. Same as it ever was. They always get ducked.

If you find this hard to swallow, you should probably see an ENT as soon as possible.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Team Ward "We don't want the Kovalev fight right now, we want to wait until Golovkin moves up" yeh OK Ward bit rich that statement especially from someone who hasn't had a meaningful fight in 4 years.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this guy is desperate. what ward has done is clear out his division while having no problems dragging down the lhw champ to 168 and not a catchweight and never once stepping up to fight at 175

what ggg has done is attempt to clear out his division while agreeing to meet at a catchweight the smw champ

andre ward has done nothing that golovkin has or is attempting to do

champion ward fixating on fighting a guy one class below him would be as sad and pathetic as matthysse calling out figuerora, walters calling out frampton, lara calling out brook or thurman calling out crawford

and when ward breaks down the tape on kovalev and realizes he has about as much a chance at beating sergey as ggg has against beating him hell look even more a fool when he asks for a catch weight or the fight for some reason or another never happens


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Team Ward "We don't want the Kovalev fight right now, we want to wait until Golovkin moves up" yeh OK Ward bit rich that statement especially from someone who hasn't had a meaningful fight in 4 years.


Team Ward didn't say that, you silly little ******, so why are you putting quotes around it as if they did? Nobody is talking about waiting for him to move up. They were trying to make the fight in the immediate future, but Golovkin, who hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*, doesn't want any.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> this guy is desperate. what ward has done is clear out his division while having no problems dragging down the lhw champ to 168 and not a catchweight and never once stepping up to fight at 175


Dawson called out Ward at the weight, he didnt drag down anyone tard. 


> champion ward fixating on fighting a guy one class below him would be as sad and pathetic as matthysse calling out figuerora, walters calling out frampton, lara calling out brook or thurman calling out crawford


No different than Hagler calling out Leonard or Hopkins calling out De La Hoya. Only difference is Leonard and De La Hoya never called themselves the best fighters from 154-168, when Golovkin said that he was put on the chopping block.

Ward is the man in boxing right now next to Floyd, if you dont want to be heat checked dont say open your mouth.



> and when ward breaks down the tape on kovalev and realizes he has about as much a chance at beating sergey as ggg has against beating him hell look even more a fool when he asks for a catch weight or the fight for some reason or another never happens


Why because Kovalev punches hard? You really are dumb. Tell us again how Pacquiao was going to win the first half of the fight vs Mayweather because Judah did. :rofl


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dawson called out Ward at the weight, he didnt drag down anyone tard.
> 
> No different than Hagler calling out Leonard or Hopkins calling out De La Hoya. Only difference is Leonard and De La Hoya *never called themselves the best fighters from 154-168, when Golovkin said that* he was put on the chopping block.
> 
> ...


Come on man, he never called himself the best anything. They did say they'd fight the best from those divisions and obviously that hasn't quite been the case (for which is another discussion not needed to be delved into), but Golovkin himself never said he's the best.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No different than Hagler calling out Leonard or Hopkins calling out De La Hoya. Only difference is Leonard and De La Hoya never called themselves the best fighters from 154-168, when Golovkin said that he was put on the chopping block.


GGG never said that, he just said he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168. Then he changed his focus to 160 with the exceptions of really big paydays at 168 (Froch or Chavez). Same as Ward saying he was willing to fight anyone from 168 to 175 before changing his tune and focusing on 168.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dawson called out Ward at the weight, he didnt drag down anyone tard.
> 
> No different than Hagler calling out Leonard or Hopkins calling out De La Hoya. Only difference is Leonard and De La Hoya never called themselves the best fighters from 154-168, when Golovkin said that he was put on the chopping block.
> 
> ...


i generally never respond to you and have told you on at least ten occassions not to caption or make reference to me but i am going to make an exception here.

lifetime chb ban bet.

if kovalev and ward fight in 2016 i have sergey and you have andre

put up or stfu

and hagler didnt call out leonard it was ray calling out marvin

http://grantland.com/features/hagler-vs-leonard/

now, dont caption or mention me unless you want to accept the bet

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

five years, 109 pages and 1246 votes of you just getting made to look like a moron

and now getting made to look like a moron here


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mushin said:


> GGG never said that, he just said he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168. Then he changed his focus to 160 with the exceptions of really big paydays at 168 (Froch or Chavez). Same as Ward saying he was willing to fight anyone from 168 to 175 before changing his tune and focusing on 168.


:nono Ward said he'd fight at heavyweight one day. :rofl


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Team Ward didn't say that, you silly little ******, so why are you putting quotes around it as if they did? Nobody is talking about waiting for him to move up. They were trying to make the fight in the immediate future, but Golovkin, who hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*, doesn't want any.


Lol you bit hard, i thought that may get a response. Tell me why Wards team is in talks with team Kovalev if they are waiting for Golovkin to move up to 168lbs. To quote properly this time "Golovkin, who hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*" wouldn't be much of a victory at this point would you not agree? Immediate future or distant future they are still looking to fight Golovkin first before Kovalev hence the deliberate use of the word wait. Sounds like a piss poor excuse for the Kovalev fight not to happen, Golovkin is targeting supremacy in his own division, team Ward fucking know this so what is the excuse so to speak for continuing to target him in the immediate future. Ward cleaned out his division four freaking years ago and yet he gets a free pass for sitting on his ass and waiting for his division to repopulate, all this whilst light heavyweight is booming. I'm more interested in Wards excuse for not moving up fucking years ago. Not the excuses of a middleweight who has his best nights ahead of him at the weight, has not achieved supremacy yet and to quote "hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*".

Thanks for making my argument easier to structure even if it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Lol you bit hard, i thought that may get a response. Tell me why Wards team is in talks with team Kovalev if they are waiting for Golovkin to move up to 168lbs. To quote properly this time "Golovkin, who hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*" wouldn't be much of a victory at this point would you not agree? Immediate future or distant future they are still looking to fight Golovkin first before Kovalev hence the deliberate use of the word wait. Sounds like a piss poor excuse for the Kovalev fight not to happen, Golovkin is targeting supremacy in his own division, team Ward fucking know this so what is the excuse so to speak for continuing to target him in the immediate future. Ward cleaned out his division four freaking years ago and yet he gets a free pass for sitting on his ass and waiting for his division to repopulate, all this whilst light heavyweight is booming. I'm more interested in Wards excuse for not moving up fucking years ago. Not the excuses of a middleweight who has his best nights ahead of him at the weight, has not achieved supremacy yet and to quote "hasn't had a meaningful fight in his *entire career*".
> 
> Thanks for making my argument easier to structure even if it wasn't on purpose.


Golovkin's team have made offers to fight at least two other guys at 168, so they're not averse to fighting at 168, they're just averse to fighting Andre ward. Golovkin hasn't had any meaningful wins, but he looks like the goods thus far. I'd like to see him fight someone who has a real shot at beating him, but obviously that's something his team and especially his weird ass fanboys, such as yourself, clearly don't want to see. As I've already said, hopefully Ward will get the "I don't want to risk getting in the ring with you" message loud and clear and he can move on, and up to 175 where there are at least one or two legit threats waiting for him. I'd love to see him fight Kovalev and Stevenson, win, lose or draw. Meanwhile Golovkin can continue to fight relative bums as he has for his entire career and you can call me if and when he decides to get in the ring with someone with a pulse. Until then, kindly fuck off with your annoying, moronic posts.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovkin's team have made offers to fight at least two other guys at 168, so they're not averse to fighting at 168, they're just averse to fighting Andre ward. Golovkin hasn't had any meaningful wins, but he looks like the goods thus far. I'd like to see him fight someone who has a real shot at beating him, but obviously that's something his team and especially his weird ass fanboys, such as yourself, clearly don't want to see. As I've already said, hopefully Ward will get the "I don't want to risk getting in the ring with you" message loud and clear and he can move on, and up to 175 where there are at least one or two legit threats waiting for him. I'd love to see him fight Kovalev and Stevenson, win, lose or draw. Meanwhile Golovkin can continue to fight relative bums as he has for his entire career and you can call me if and when he decides to get in the ring with someone with a pulse. Until then, kindly fuck off with your annoying, moronic posts.


Does Ward attract the same money as Froch and Chavez Jr? No I didn't think so, so what is your point exactly? If your point is that Golovkin wants his hat thrown in the ring for the most lucrative fights then I agree. I also agree that Golovkin looks the goods so far, I don't think he's so good that id outright make him a heavy favourite against guys like Lara, Canelo and Cotto, he's simply not proven to me that he could decimate fighters that good. You call me a weird ass fanboy but I have a fairly good grasp of where Golovkin is at.

As I've now mentioned a painful amount of times Ward is not on Golovkins radar for the foreseeable future, middleweight supremacy is and that again that is painfully clear looking at the direction team Golovkin have gone in the past few months, it also looks as if he's secured the winner of Cotto Canelo. Either team Ward are blind or they are playing dumb because they want none of Kovalev, its frankly silly to call out a fighter that is trying to unify in the division below and will be preoccupied for the best part of a year. Id love to see Ward vs Kovalev and Stevenson as well, so yes I do hope team Ward stop throwing Golovkin shaped spanners in the works, fuck off with the Golovkin excuse, man the fuck up and move up like they should have done four freaking years ago. Ward probably won't move, the only thing he does better than boxing is sitting on his ass doing nothing, meanwhile Golovkin can continue clearing out his division and unify all the belts. Again it would be nice if Ward fought someone with a pulse, it would be nice if he fought at all, until he does something anyone gives a fuck about why don't you fuck off with your dumb ass opinion.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> GGG never said that, he just said he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168. Then he changed his focus to 160 with the exceptions of really big paydays at 168 (Froch or Chavez). Same as Ward saying he was willing to fight anyone from 168 to 175 before changing his tune and focusing on 168.


Except that Ward and Kovalevs team have been in talks so clearly hes planning on going up. Why do you golovtards keep ignoring this fact?

And Froch and Chavez wouldnt bring that much bigger paydays than Ward, they would just, you know, give Gocluckin a chance at winning. :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:verysad Who bumped this? GGG and his fans don't want anything to do with Ward right now, quit picking on GGG!! :fire


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Does Ward attract the same money as Froch and Chavez Jr? No I didn't think so...


Stopped reading there. Fuck outta here with your weak ass flomo argument, you dickriding bitch. Do you get a cut of Golovkin's purses? No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> :verysad Who bumped this? GGG and his fans don't want anything to do with Ward right now, quit picking on GGG!! :fire


They're still in full on deflection mode, and it's not working. Their hero don't want none of what Ward has in store for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> I have great respect for what Ward did, way back in the stone age, but this is 2015. Let me know when he does something important, beside running his mouth.


Fair enough.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Except that Ward and Kovalevs team have been in talks so clearly hes planning on going up. Why do you golovtards keep ignoring this fact?
> 
> And Froch and Chavez wouldnt bring that much bigger paydays than Ward, they would just, you know, give Gocluckin a chance at winning. :rofl


He's planning on moving up but he wants to get one last fight at 168 : GGG. Just like GGG is planning on moving up in the future but he wants to clean up his division and fight the Cotto/Canelo winner first, and his team wants to build up the Ward fight. No different than Ward saying the Kovalev fight wasn't a big enough payday last year.

The Froch and Chavez paydays would have been significantly bigger, but the more the Ward-GGG fight builds up the more money they both stand to make if they fight. If you think GGG would have no chance against Ward then you're just delusional, and I'm a fan of both fighters.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Stopped reading there. Fuck outta here with your weak ass flomo argument, you dickriding bitch. Do you get a cut of Golovkin's purses? No, I didn't think so.


No but I understand why Golovkin would throw his hat into the mix for a stadium fight with Froch or a big Vegas fight with Chavez Jr. Honestly I don't understand why that upsets you so much. What financial reward does Ward offer... Nothing in comparison so please kindly fuck off dumbass knobcheese.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl This Golovkin hate is still at fever pitch I see. I haven't seen anyone say that they don't want Golovkin and Ward to ever fight so that argument is dead right there. Come to think of it I think I may have only seen 1 or 2 people picking Golovkin over Ward. Most people, Golovkin fans included, appear to favour Ward. So these 'Golovtards' seem to be a group that doesn't actually exist anywhere other than in the minds of those people who are being extremely critical of Golovkin. It seems strange to be really really upset by an argument that isn't being made by someone who isn't making it.

The most defensive arguments I've seen of Golovkin are that he should stay at 160 for the time being, that the 154-168 statement comes with additional qualifying statements that add context to it, and that taking fights at different weights for huge pay days is acceptable. I can see reasonable counter arguments to all of those but is that really what's got people so overwrought?

As for Ward, I hope he can get fights made with both Golovkin and Kovalev. All 3 of them seem to want to fight on their own terms but that's what negotiations are for. I'm optimistic we'll see Ward in with one of those guys. Hopefully both.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

has andre ward ever challenged himself to be great by fighting the 175 champ as some people are insinuating that golovkin should do by fighting the 168 champ?

why the fuk would some idiot ward fan say that ggg should challenge himself by moving up a weight class and fighting the higher weight champ when ward himself hasnt?

the kovalev/beterbiev fight has yet to be signed and its crystal clear that ggg wil only do 164 which ward wont agree to so that leaves a free and clear kovalev ready for wards next fight. right?

this is going to be classic, who admitted that sergey kovalev is his number two option, exercises a third option when golovkin is not his next fight


----------



## Magges (Aug 9, 2013)

Ward had his last fight at LHW, really brave to call GGG out. Ward fans calling out GGG for cherrypicking is rather ironic. Ward had 3 fights in the last 4 years. One at LHW against Paul fucking Smith, one against Rodriguez and one against the ghost of Dawson.

No position to talk his way into big fights, he needs to be in the ring more often and than his chances will come again to land something big.

I cannot remember a fighter who sabotaged his own career as succesfully as Ward did in the last years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Magges said:


> Ward had his last fight at LHW, really brave to call GGG out. Ward fans calling out GGG for cherrypicking is rather ironic. Ward had 3 fights in the last 4 years. One at LHW against Paul fucking Smith, one against Rodriguez and one against the ghost of Dawson.
> 
> No position to talk his way into big fights, he needs to be in the ring more often and than his chances will come again to land something big.
> 
> I cannot remember a fighter who sabotaged his own career as succesfully as Ward did in the last years.


see this is exactly why Ward has to fight GGG before moving up to 175. You have people crying "Ward fought at LHW in his last fight!" already. What happens when he finally does fight at 175 permanently? The fight will be impossible to make.

To quote Ward
"I'm not a 175-pounder. It's a no-win situation because if we go to 175 right now and we beat the guys that they think are the guys at that weight class, then they're going to say, "Aw, they were one-dimensional and they were just punchers." Or, "You were ducking Golovkin and that's why you went to 175." If we stay at 168, then they're going to say we're ducking the guys at 175. *These are some of the same people that have been critics from the beginning, so I think it's best that they just let us keep making the decisions for my caree*r and, you know, we know what we need to do"


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> see this is exactly why Ward has to fight GGG before moving up to 175. You have people crying "Ward fought at LHW in his last fight!" already. What happens when he finally does fight at 175 permanently? The fight will be impossible to make.
> 
> To quote Ward
> "I'm not a 175-pounder. It's a no-win situation because if we go to 175 right now and we beat the guys that they think are the guys at that weight class, then they're going to say, "Aw, they were one-dimensional and they were just punchers." Or, "You were ducking Golovkin and that's why you went to 175." If we stay at 168, then they're going to say we're ducking the guys at 175. *These are some of the same people that have been critics from the beginning, so I think it's best that they just let us keep making the decisions for my caree*r and, you know, we know what we need to do"


sounds like a bunch of excuses by a guy nobody cares about anymore other than a few people thinking what a bad azz ward is for calling out a guy one weight class below him

wards full of shit if he doesnt think that 90 percent of boxing fans wont think that he should be considered the number one pfp boxer if he bets kovalev

but it doesnt matter anyway because any talk of him fighting kovalev as his number two option appears to be straight out bullshit because he wouldve pursued the fight when he made public that he wouldnt fight ggg at 164

what will really be funny is if the beterbiev/kovalev fight for some reason doesnt get made and ward doesnt fight his number two option sergey after idiotic ward fans are giving golvokin shit for not moving up to fight andre


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sounds like a bunch of excuses by a guy nobody cares about anymore other than a few people thinking what a bad azz ward is for calling out a guy one weight class below him
> 
> wards full of shit if he doesnt think that 90 percent of boxing fans wont think that he should be considered the number one pfp boxer if he bets kovalev
> 
> ...


I already addressed this in another thread. The fight will happen in 2016, agreed to by both sides


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I already addressed this in another thread. The fight will happen in 2016, agreed to by both sides


until andre and sergey actually do fight ward, and his fans, have zero argument that ggg is less of a champion than he is for not moving up to fight a higher weight champion

right now, all andre ward can lay claim to regarding golovkin and kovalev is a higher weight champion calling out a lower weight champion when he himself has never moved up to fight a higer weight champion

really basic


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> until andre and sergey actually do fight ward, and his fans, have zero argument that ggg is less of a champion than he is for not moving up to fight a higher weight champion
> 
> right now, all andre ward can lay claim to regarding golovkin and kovalev is a higher weight champion calling out a lower weight champion when he himself has never moved up to fight a higer weight champion
> 
> really basic


well it's better than GGG calling out littleass Mayweather


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well it's better than GGG calling out littleass Mayweather


again, you are being misguided

160 golovkin claims that he wants to go down to 154 to fight for floyds 154 belts at 154 pounds

168 andre ward wants to fight 160 golovkin at 168 pounds

obvioulsy, two entirely different scenarios

ggg calling out floyd to fight at 160 pounds would be as chicken shit as ward calling out 160 ggg to fight at 168 pounds


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> well it's better than GGG calling out littleass Mayweather


atsch :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> again, you are being misguided
> 
> 160 golovkin claims that he wants to go down to 154 to fight for floyds 154 belts at 154 pounds
> 
> ...


Let me post this again. Their most recent documented fight night weights

Mayweather 148
GGG 170
Ward 176
Kovalev 182

Now which fight makes the most sense. Interestingly Kovalev was 188 vs Pascal, but weighs 6lbs less in his last one. And it's safe to say that Mayweather won't be fighting at 154 again



ElKiller said:


> atsch :lol:


do you have an actual opinion?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Let me post this again. Their most recent documented fight night weights
> 
> Mayweather 148
> GGG 170
> ...


what do these weights have to do with the fact that 160 champ golovkin wanted to fight mayweahter at 154 for floyds 154 belts and 168 champ ward wants to fight 160 golovkin for andres 168 belts.

these are two different scenarios


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> do you have an actual opinion?


Other than you're hypocrisy is jumping all over the place? No, carry on.:deal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wards desperate. 4 years of nothing and hes carrying on with this crap now


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Tbf Ward v Golovkin at 168 is a great fight.

Even better is Ward v Stevenson at 175. And Golovkin v Canelo at 160.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

The Golovtards are putting on an absolutely pathetic and embarrassing display in this thread. "Leave our hero alone! :cry :cry :cry"


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> They're still in full on deflection mode, and it's not working. Their hero don't want none of what Ward has in store for him.


The flip flopping is humorous... In one breath he can't get any decent opponents, but once Ward is mentioned he's only worried about the 160 titles or big money fights against people we know he can beat. :lol:



bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl Shit, I didn't see this. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what do these weights have to do with the fact that 160 champ golovkin wanted to fight mayweahter at 154 for floyds 154 belts and 168 champ ward wants to fight 160 golovkin for andres 168 belts.
> 
> these are two different scenarios


I'm talking about how realistic these fights actual are. GGG can't make 154. He hasn't fought there in over 11 years and I can hear all the excuses after the fight how Mayweather drained GGG like Ward drains Dawson despite those guys offering to come down in weight.

GGG moving up 1 weight to fight a guy not much bigger than him is very realistic. As is Ward fighting Kovalev



ElKiller said:


> Other than you're hypocrisy is jumping all over the place? No, carry on.:deal


would you like to elaborate?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Burst out laughing during work and looked like an ass. Thanks alot.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> :nono Ward said he'd fight at heavyweight one day. :rofl


Would love to see Klitschko spark him the fuck out :rofl


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Wards style is not suited for HW.

He relies on his strength a lot, when he smothers his opponents work.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

nvs said:


> Would love to see Klitschko spark him the fuck out :rofl


He'd struggle to beat anyone remotely decent at heavyweight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Wards style is not suited for HW.
> 
> He relies on his strength a lot, when he smothers his opponents work.


Depends how he puts on the weight. Roy, Toney, and Byrd had no problem holding their own physically at heavyweight. Ward has developed a more out boxing style as well, much more refined then his first years as a pro


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Depends how he puts on the weight. Roy, Toney, and Byrd had no problem holding their own physically at heavyweight. Ward has developed a more out boxing style as well, much more refined then his first years as a pro


Who are their best wins at heavyweight?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> The Golovtards are putting on an absolutely pathetic and embarrassing display in this thread. "Leave our hero alone! :cry :cry :cry"


Is making shitty posts about Golovkin all you do on here? And then have the gall to call other people "tards"... Hilarious


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Is there really too much more that can be said on this subject without going round in circles?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

DOM5153 said:


> Is there really too much more that can be said on this subject without going round in circles?


No, Golovkin is not moving up for now, these people whining and crying won't change that, they don't seem to realise it... And since Ward doesn't fight in his division nobody cares except them either. There's really nothing more to discuss here.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> Is making shitty posts about Golovkin all you do on here? And then have the gall to call other people "tards"... Hilarious


Clearly not, and you can have a look at my post history if there's any question. Yeah, I call Golovtards Golovtards, what of it?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Clearly not, and you can have a look at my post history if there's any question. Yeah, I call Golovtards Golovtards, what of it?


You can tell you were either a Flomo/Pactard before, need new shit to keep you entertained boxing wise? So that's what you do? It's quite pathetic.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> You can tell you were either a Flomo/Pactard before, need new shit to keep you entertained boxing wise? So that's what you do? It's quite pathetic.


I can't tell that, actually, because it isn't the case. Bernard Hopkins is my favorite fighter, but I'm not anybody's 'tard, you fucking 'tard.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> I can't tell that, actually, because it isn't the case. Bernard Hopkins is my favorite fighter, but I'm not anybody's 'tard, you fucking 'tard.


Bullshit and you know it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

LeapingHook said:


> Is making shitty posts about Golovkin all you do on here? And then have the gall to call other people "tards"... Hilarious


He's part of a new sect in boxing called the Genital Wards, all they do is whine all day cause GGG is getting all the attention while ward has to fight on BET.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> He's part of a new sect in boxing called the Genital Wards, all they do is whine all day cause GGG is getting all the attention while ward has to fight on BET.


Lol indeed... Can't stand guys like him, thought we'd be rid of them after May 2nd but they found other ways to continue the legacy.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> Bullshit and you know it.


No, but I do know that you're a clown.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> Lol indeed... Can't stand guys like him, thought we'd be rid of them after May 2nd but they found other ways to continue the legacy.


The fuck does May 2nd have to do with a potential fight between Ward and Golovkin? Nothing. You're not making any sense.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> The fuck does May 2nd have to do with a potential fight between Ward and Golovkin? Nothing. You're not making any sense.


It's got something to do with you and your "ilk". Sorry you can't grasp a simple sentence.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> It's got something to do with you and your "ilk". Sorry you can't grasp a simple sentence.


Its got nothing to do with the topic at hand. This thread is about Golovkin and his excuses for not wanting to step up and face a real challenge in Andre Ward. If there's any correlation between May 2nd and your posts in this thread, it's that you're probably a pactard who is still butthurt about the event which transpired on that date.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Its got nothing to do with the topic at hand. This thread is about Golovkin and his excuses for not wanting to step up and face a real challenge in Andre Ward. If there's any correlation between May 2nd and your posts in this thread, it's that you're probably a pactard who is still butthurt about the event which transpired on that date.


My post wasn't meant to discuss the "topic at hand", there's nothing more to discuss regarding this topic, my gripe is people like you crying about Golovkin not fighting Ward, going around in circles posting the same shit over and over again. What discussion is there to be had with grown adults who call other posters "Golovtards"? Just stop it, find other things in boxing to discuss and stop obsessing over what even you think is not going to happen.

Actually mods, do us all a favour and make a separate subforum for Ward-GGG so people like Cormega have something to do! Best of both worlds!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> My post wasn't meant to discuss the "topic at hand", there's nothing more to discuss regarding this topic, my gripe is people like you crying about Golovkin not fighting Ward, going around in circles posting the same shit over and over again. What discussion is there to be had with grown adults who call other posters "Golovtards"? Just stop it, find other things in boxing to discuss and stop obsessing over what even you think is not going to happen.
> 
> Actually mods, do us all a favour and make a separate subforum for Ward-GGG so people like Cormega have something to do! Best of both worlds!


I discuss a wide variety of topics here, just not in this thread as it's specifically about Golovkin's excuses. If you're not interested in this topic then why even click on the fucking thread? Just so you can come in here and whine about posts made by "people like me"? Newsflash, fucktard, you don't get to make the rules here and you don't have any control over what I or anybody else posts here. I'll post what I please and you can continue to whine about it, or not, the choice is yours.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> I discuss a wide variety of topics here, just not in this thread as it's specifically about Golovkin's excuses. If you're not interested in this topic then why even click on the fucking thread? Just so you can come in here and whine about posts made by "people like me"? Newsflash, fucktard, you don't get to make the rules here and you don't have any control over what I or anybody else posts here. I'll post what I please and you can continue to whine about it, or not, the choice is yours.


I figured it was pointless, you'll just keep doing the same shit.. You're right though I don't make the rules so I have no say in what you do. The only thing I can do is put your ass on ignore and hope that people stop bumping your garbage ass threads and posts (myself included) so that this shit can fuck off from the frontpage.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> I figured it was pointless, you'll just keep doing the same shit.. You're right though I don't make the rules so I have no say in what you do. The only thing I can do is put your ass on ignore and hope that people stop bumping your garbage ass threads and posts (myself included) so that this shit can fuck off from the frontpage.


Do that then, you fucking nerd.


----------

